# متجدد :: مجلات هندسية رائعة وحديثة



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

متجدد :: مجلات هندسية رائعة وحديثة

*Modern Steel Construction Magazine 2007.12 - 2010.03*
English | 27 issues | 1.45GB | True PDF (rar)

There are a lot of magazines in this link






*download link : *

http://hotfile.com/dl/40537658/d749b61/260410MAG.M0dern.Steel.C0nstruct10n.2007.2010.part1.exe.html
 http://hotfile.com/dl/40539984/b109b87/260410MAG.M0dern.Steel.C0nstruct10n.2007.2010.part2.rar.html
 http://hotfile.com/dl/40539986/a3d2921/260410MAG.M0dern.Steel.C0nstruct10n.2007.2010.part3.rar.html
 http://hotfile.com/dl/40540037/7bdd5af/260410MAG.M0dern.Steel.C0nstruct10n.2007.2010.part4.rar.html
 http://hotfile.com/dl/40540111/9a585c8/260410MAG.M0dern.Steel.C0nstruct10n.2007.2010.part5.rar.html
 http://hotfile.com/dl/40540138/d22478a/260410MAG.M0dern.Steel.C0nstruct10n.2007.2010.part6.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

*Building Design + Construction Magazine March 2010*

*Building Design + Construction Magazine March 2010 *
English | 67 Pages | 50MB | True PDF








Download:

http://www.4shared.com/document/QTyojDZn/BDC_2010-03.html


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

*Environmental Design + Construction Magazine April 2010*
English | 36 Pages | 20MB | True PDF

*Environmental Design + Construction (ED+C)*, the premier source for integrated high-performance building, is dedicated to efficient and sustainable design and construction. Environmental Design + Construction provides the progressive commercial and residential architect, designer, specifying engineer and building developer with essential information on the rapidly growing green building industry.









To Download , choose one server:

*Hotfile.com*

http://hotfile.com/dl/35930622/c1f6f03/edc201004.pdf.html
 


*Uploading.com*

http://uploading.com/files/5d594fc4/edc201004.pdf/


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

*Environmental Design + Construction Magazine 2009 (All Issues)*
English | 12 issues | PDF | 360MB








Environmental Design + Construction (ED+C), the premier source for integrated high-performance building, is dedicated to efficient and sustainable design and construction. Environmental Design + Construction provides the progressive commercial and residential architect, designer, specifying engineer and building developer with essential information on the rapidly growing green building industry.
*

Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/22337492/f72bfd9/Environmental_Design__Construction_2009.part1.rar.html
 http://hotfile.com/dl/22337493/90e3021/Environmental_Design__Construction_2009.part2.rar.html
 http://hotfile.com/dl/22337494/5ba1f0c/Environmental_Design__Construction_2009.part3.rar.html
 http://hotfile.com/dl/22337579/ea016f8/Environmental_Design__Construction_2009.part4.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

*Traditional Home Magazine June/July 2010 
English | 164 Pages | 102mb | True PDF* 






Traditional Home's unique niche is classic design. It's about quality, craftsmanship, elegance and authenticity. Traditional style is the foundation of good design - it's not tied to an age or a time. Traditional Home gives you the confidence to mix classic and modern in order to create a fresh, personal look that fits your lifestyle. You'll also be able to navigate through the design process that inspires you to interpret classic design in a modern way.*..

:: Download link::..* 

*Hotfile:* 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45309843/47404c5/traditionalhome20100607.rar
*Uploading:* 
http://uploading.com/files/3f1abdd1/traditionalhome20100607.rar


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

*Interior New York Magazine Volume 1 Issue 1 - Volume 3 Issue 1 
English | 10 issues | 205mb | PDF (rar)







**INTERIOR NEW YORK* Living and More is a free full color monthly publication, with a distribution of 25,000 copies throughout Manhattan, Brooklyn, Queens, Staten Island, Rockland County,Long Island and New Jersey. Interior New York is also mailed to interior designers, furniture stores, contractors, kitchen bath manufacturers and installers, etc. We feature articles by recognized experts in the field of interior design and practical tips for home organization as well as timely topical coverage of neighborhood events and issues effecting covered communities. 


*..:: Download link::..* 
*Hotfile:* 


http://hotfile.com/dl/45309049/79944df/interiornewyorkvol1-3.part1.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45309052/1244feb/interiornewyorkvol1-3.part2.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/45309050/612bddd/interiornewyorkvol1-3.part3.rar.html 
 
*Uploading:* 


http://uploading.com/files/c98mc96b/interiornewyorkvol1-3.part1.rar/ 
http://uploading.com/files/4db5d234/interiornewyorkvol1-3.part2.rar/ 
http://uploading.com/files/738mdeb8/interiornewyorkvol1-3.part3.rar/ 


*Fileserve:* 


http://www.fileserve.com/file/s8RHw89/interiornewyorkvol1-3.part1.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/UmtfG7K/interiornewyorkvol1-3.part2.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/U9EzESy/interiornewyorkvol1-3.part3.rar


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

This magazine was published this month.

*Hospitality Design Magazine May/June 2010 
English | 157 Pages | 69mb | True PDF*






Hospitality Design is the leading publication providing comprehensive reporting on hotel industry news and exclusive coverage of the latest ecological-friendly green hotels and bar designs. HD Magazine keeps you updated on the latest hotel trends in technology and innovative ideas. From recent hotel renovations and openings to award-winning luxury hotels and hotel construction projects, HD Magazine keeps you informed on news that matters most to your hospitality business.

*..:: Download link::..* 
*Hotfile:* 


http://hotfile.com/dl/45309528/488ffd7/Hospitality_Design_20100506.rar.html 
 

*Uploading:* 


http://uploading.com/files/47b1memf/Hospitality_Design_20100506.rar/ 


*Fileserve:* 


http://www.fileserve.com/file/4MM7DPA/Hospitality_Design_20100506.rar


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

*Hospitality Design Magazine 04.2009 - 03.2010 (All Issue)*
English | True PDF | 10 issue | 1.16 GB






Hospitality Design is the leading publication providing comprehensive reporting on hotel industry news and exclusive coverage of the latest ecological-friendly green hotels and bar designs. HD Magazine keeps you updated on the latest hotel trends in technology and innovative ideas. From recent hotel renovations and openings to award-winning luxury hotels and hotel construction projects, HD Magazine keeps you informed on news that matters most to your hospitality business.
Download links​ http://hotfile.com/dl/33702704/3ecf89a/Hospitality_Deisgn_2009-04.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/33702753/48c00e6/Hospitality_Deisgn_2009-05-06.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/33702807/37ff0ac/Hospitality_Deisgn_2009-07.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/33702878/2e4e09f/Hospitality_Deisgn_2009-08.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/33702935/9f54ab6/Hospitality_Deisgn_2009-09.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/33702980/529769b/Hospitality_Deisgn_2009-10.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/33703028/6606291/Hospitality_Deisgn_2009-11.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/33703060/79b803e/Hospitality_Deisgn_2009-12.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/33703104/90687a0/Hospitality_Deisgn_2010-01-02.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/33703164/d0a7e42/Hospitality_Deisgn_2010-03.pdf.html


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

*Machine Design Magazine 2009.01 - 2010.02 (All Issues)*
English | True PDF | 26 issues | 523MB






Machine Design continues 80 years of engineering leadership by serving the design engineering function in the original equipment market and key processing industries. It is a respected source for design and engineering products, technology and reference information, for use in the field of design engineering.
*
Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/29715821/250e04a/Machine_Design-2009-2010.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/29715822/9d27dff/Machine_Design-2009-2010.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/29715823/cb82905/Machine_Design-2009-2010.part3.rar.html
or
http://uploading.com/files/b9dmeb2d/Machine_Design-2009-2010.part1.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/4729fd4m/Machine_Design-2009-2010.part2.rar/
http://uploading.com/files/9848m788/Machine_Design-2009-2010.part3.rar/


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

*100 Houses We Love - 2010*

English | PDF | 196 pages | 71.4 Mb






*DOWNLOAD:*

http://hotfile.com/dl/43738976/4ee05bf/MAG_Dwell_-_100_Houses_We_Love_-_2010.pdf.html


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

*Designer Houses & Plans 2010*
English | 180 Pages | 100MB | True PDF







*Hotfile*

http://hotfile.com/dl/39421614/d9037cd/Designer_Houses___Plans_2010.rar.html
 
*Uploading*

http://uploading.com/files/mm34m8df/Designer_Houses___Plans_2010.rar/


----------



## سنا الإسلام (30 مايو 2010)

تم التثبيت يهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* موضوع كتب شامل : كودات هندسية، كتب بالإنجليزية، كتب بالفرنسية، مكتبة هندسية ضخمة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

*Engineering Magazine, March/April 2010*
PDF | 36 pages | English | 7.66 MB







*Engineering Magazine*, the award-winning business magazine that provide strategies to help your business survive the down economy.
*Download links:*

http://hotfile.com/dl/42055509/84aab3f/050910.MAG.acecengineeringinc0310pdf.rar


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

*Chemical Engineering Magazine 2009.01 - 2010.03 (All Issues)*
English | 15 issues | 254MB | PDF (rar)








Chemical Engineering Magazine is the world’s leading publication covering all aspects of the engineering technology used by the chemical process industries (CPI). Published for more than 100 years, Chemical Engineering provides you with a timely mix of technical news reporting and practical, expert information on all aspects of the chemical engineering practice.
*download link : *

http://hotfile.com/dl/40537368/5e2f899/260410MAG.Chem1cal.Eng1neer1ng.2009.012010.03.part1.exe.html
 http://hotfile.com/dl/40539097/650c2cc/260410MAG.Chem1cal.Eng1neer1ng.2009.012010.03.part2.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

*Concept for Living - No.139 (June 2010) 
English | PDF | 132 pages | 42,4 mb







*For over ten years Concept For Living magazine has sought out the most exciting interior design projects that the North has to offer, showcased a diverse selection of cutting-edge, design-led products and provided Northern design enthusiasts with a creative commentary on the interiors industry.Jam packed with readers' homes and gardens, product features, interviews, profiles and regional design news, Concept For Living is the must-buy design magazine for the north of the UK. 

*..:: Download link::..* 
*Hotfile:* 


http://hotfile.com/dl/45309056/bdf72a3/Concept_for_Living_139_06_2010.rar.html 
 

*Uploading:* 


http://uploading.com/files/cm61a2ad/Concept_for_Living_139_06_2010.rar/ 


*Fileserve:* 


http://www.fileserve.com/file/b9cMXmg/Concept_for_Living_139_06_2010.rar


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

*Concept for Living - May 2010
PDF | 133 pages | 44 Mb | English







*For over ten years Concept For Living magazine has sought out the most exciting interior design projects that the North has to offer, showcased a diverse selection of cutting-edge, design-led products and provided Northern design enthusiasts with a creative commentary on the interiors industry. Jam packed with readers' homes and gardens, product features, interviews, profiles and regional design news, Concept For Living is the must-buy design magazine for the north of the UK.

http://hotfile.com/dl/39232381/fddbb3e/concptforlivng052010.pdf.html


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

more 
Coming soon


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

*Canadian House and Home Magazine April 2010*
English | 172 Pages | 57MB | True PDF






*Hotfile*

http://hotfile.com/dl/33959534/27c09fe/canadian_house_04.rar
 

*Uploading*

http://uploading.com/files/3341ebec/canadian_house_04.rar


----------



## m66666677 (30 مايو 2010)

*At Home in Arkansas Magazine April 2010*
English | 84 Pages | 54MB | True PDF






*Download 
Hotfile.com*
http://hotfile.com/dl/36121720/fa8e141/At_Home_in_Arkansas_2010-04.pdf

*Mirror Uploading.com*
http://uploading.com/files/97d397d2/At+Home+in+Arkansas+2010-04.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (31 مايو 2010)

*Building Design Construction August'09*
English#Pdf#58Pages#7.44Mb






*DOWNLOAD*

http://uploading.com/files/9f8m92c8/Building+Design+Construction+August%2709.rar/


----------



## m66666677 (31 مايو 2010)

*MORE*

coming soon
​


----------



## محمد 977 (31 مايو 2010)

*الف الف الف شكر*

الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووو من صميم القلب 
نريد المزيد من المراجع و المجلات مع أكبر قدر من التفصيلات و نحن لا نطمع إلا بالكرام 
الف الف الف شكر 
تسلم الأيادي 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووو من صميم القلب


----------



## m66666677 (31 مايو 2010)

*Popular Science Magazine - June 2010*
English | 112 pages | PDF | 26.90 Mb









Download :

http://hotfile.com/dl/43214663/532f817/Pop.Scn.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (31 مايو 2010)

*Architects Datafile (ADF) - May 2010*
English | 52 pages | PDF | 22.60 MB
*







Download 
Hotfile.com*
http://hotfile.com/dl/45759732/d05f2cd/demznfaseiyr5nd.rar.html

*Download Depositifiles.com*
Depositfiles
*
Mirror 
Uploading.com*
http://uploading.com/files/8b5aa5cc/demznfaseiyr5nd.rar/


----------



## m66666677 (1 يونيو 2010)

*MORE

coming soon*


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*Desktop Engineering magazine, May 2010 *
PDF | 86 pages | English | 13.42 MB 






*Desktop Engineering (DE) magazine* is for engineering professionals in all major manufacturing and process industries who use and purchase computer software and systems.
*

Download links:

*http://www.fileserve.com/file/dxKjf5s/051210.MAG.level5desktopengineering201005pdf.rar
or

http://hotfile.com/dl/42525937/25bc2e1/051210.MAG.level5desktopengineering201005pdf.rar


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*Natural Home - March/April 2010 *
PDF | 85 pages | 33.4 Mb | English






http://ifile.it/udve9om/nh_0304.rar​


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*Chicago Home + Garden - March-April 2010*
English | PDF | 135 pages | 47.4 Mb






If you live in the Chicago area and love interior design, you’ll look forward to getting Chicago Home + Garden six times a year in your mailbox. Whether you are looking for inspiration, color advice, quick fixes, or resources, Chicago Home + Garden is the best source in town. From budget to luxe, modern to traditional, our magazine is committed to Chicago - see it in our pages, then find it easily, right in the amazing city where you live.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/29900592/8781c43/Chicago-home-and-garden-2010-03-04-mar-apr.pdf.html
 or
http://uploading.com/files/554decmm/Chicago-home-and-garden-2010-03-04-mar-apr.pdf/


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*Popular Mechanics - January-December 2009 (US)*
True PDF | ~140x12 Pages | English | 200 Mb






http://www.fileserve.com/file/wYMNdSc/051110.MAG.PopularMechanics2009.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Qm7gaRj/051110.MAG.PopularMechanics20090107.rar

or

http://hotfile.com/dl/42525312/b8af75c/051110.MAG.PopularMechanics2009.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/42525317/3bdd049/051110.MAG.PopularMechanics20090107.rar


http://hotfile.com/dl/42525317/3bdd049/051110.MAG.PopularMechanics20090107.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*Spaces Magazine 2008.01 - 2010 Summer (All Issues)*
English | 35 issues | 657MB | PDF (rar)
*





download links*
http://www.fileserve.com/file/6MJ69De/060110.MAG.Spaces2008.2010.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/xakn8Tr/060110.MAG.Spaces2008.2010.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/t9cPWEs/060110.MAG.Spaces2008.2010.part3.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/wxGe4uE/060110.MAG.Spaces2008.2010.part4.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/45932947/654a779/060110.MAG.Spaces2008.2010.part1.rar.html
 http://hotfile.com/dl/45932953/e9bc304/060110.MAG.Spaces2008.2010.part2.rar.html
 http://hotfile.com/dl/45932956/4772243/060110.MAG.Spaces2008.2010.part3.rar.html
 http://hotfile.com/dl/45932958/3d74e1d/060110.MAG.Spaces2008.2010.part4.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

You will not find any magazines like these in any other websites
Just on this website you can get whatever you need 

Enjoy


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*Gorenje Life Style - Spring/Summer 2010*
English | PDF | 88 Pages | 11,4 Mb





​*Download link*
http://hotfile.com/dl/41077132/7236dca/GLM_Spring_Summer_2010.rar.html
or
http://ugotfile.com/file/1263311/GLM_Spring_Summer_2010.rar


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*AEC Magazine 2005-2009 (All Issues)
English | PDF | 27 issues (bimonthly) | 232MB*







​Published bi-monthly, AEC Magazine has a bold agenda that reflects the evolutionary nature of this fast-moving sector with its proliferation of software and hardware technologies and the collaborative working practices that are integral to today's design and engineering workflow. AEC Magazine is the only title devoted exclusively to AEC technology solutions in use throughout Building, Architecture, Civil & Structural Engineering, offering greater depth of coverage in the field than any other journal.


*Download Links*



*Hotfile*

http://hotfile.com/dl/23488301/ad3bd17/AEC.part1.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/23488319/2946427/AEC.part2.rar.html

http://hotfile.com/dl/23488344/3228473/AEC.part3.rar.html



*LINKS ARE INTERCHANGABLE. IT MEANS YOU CAN DOWNLOAD ANY PART FROM ANY SERVER AND LATER EXTRACT IT. NO PROBLEM AT ALL.*​

!
​


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*Eco-Structure Magazine May/June 2010* 
English | 68 Pages | 50mb | True PDFE






co-structure is geared toward architects, builders, interior designers and others interested in green building. By focusing on particular green residential and commercial projects, as well as gaining perspectives from industry leaders, the publication strives to improve the built the Eco-structure editorial covers green building from all angles, providing information about diverse green-building techniques and rating systems to help architects and designers choose the proper approach to their specific projects. In addition, Eco-structure focuses on the entire building and how intricately a buildings systems work together to achieve sustainability. Eco-structure consistently provides reliable, in-depth coverage of the market, new trends and market statistics, as well new products information. 

*Download from Hotfile * 
http://hotfile.com/dl/46047865/ce2e0f2/Eco-Structure20100506.pdf.html 
 
*Download from Uploading* 
http://uploading.com/files/6427466a/Eco-Structure20100506.pdf/


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*Urban Land Magazine May/June 2010*
English | 132 Pages | 57MB | True PDF 






Urban Land focuses on the information needs of land use and development professionals worldwide, providing them with timely, objective, practical, and accessible articles on a wide variety of subjects related to their professional interests.
The magazine emphasizes development issues and opportunities and discusses solutions to land use and development problems in line with the global mission of the Urban Land Institute—its publisher—to provide leadership in the responsible use of land and in creating and sustaining thriving communities worldwide.
*download links*
http://www.fileserve.com/file/cbA3aPm/052910.MAG.urbanland20100506.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/45519601/a1d4b1b/052910.MAG.urbanland20100506.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*Aerospace America Magazine June & May 2010*
English | 100+72 Pages | 65MB | PDF






A publication of the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics.
*download links*
http://www.fileserve.com/file/d4X3NpR/052810.MAG.AerospaceAmerica20100506.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/45222930/7399c4f/052810.MAG.AerospaceAmerica20100506.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*Hotel Design Magazine - June 2010*
PDF | 40 pages | English | 15.51 MB







*Hotel Design Magazine* celebrates the design excellence of hotels, resorts, lodges and destination spas. Vivid photography, creative layouts and descriptive writing help present to the reader a broad focus on the new styles and fashion trends emerging in furniture, fixtures and the lodging spaces that provide a foundation for creativity.
*Download links:*
http://www.fileserve.com/file/xDdnAc9/052810.MAG.Hotel.design.june.2010.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/45223422/28f1e34/052810.MAG.Hotel.design.june.2010.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*Architect Magazine June 2010*
English | True PDF | 132 Pages | 53 MB 






ARCHITECT provides a complete suite of information services for the 21st century architect. With breaking news, savvy business tips, and state-of-the-art design inspiration, ARCHITECT is the place to go for professional success. ARCHITECT offers architecture news, market intelligence, business and technology solutions, continuing education, building products, and other resources for practicing architects.
*Download*
http://www.fileserve.com/file/EHVWj5v/052810.MAG.Architect201006.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/45222978/54fef28/052810.MAG.Architect201006.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*Architect Magazine March 2010*
English | True PDF | 84 Pages | 57MB






ARCHITECT provides a complete suite of information services for the 21st century architect. With breaking news, savvy business tips, and state-of-the-art design inspiration, ARCHITECT is the place to go for professional success. ARCHITECT offers architecture news, market intelligence, business and technology solutions, continuing education, building products, and other resources for practicing architects.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/32701254/b69a911/Architect_2010-03.pdf.html
 or
http://uploading.com/files/cm177723/Architect_2010-03.pdf/


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*Architect Magazine January 2010*
English | True PDF | 84 Pages | 60MB






ARCHITECT provides a complete suite of information services for the 21st century architect. With breaking news, savvy business tips, and state-of-the-art design inspiration, ARCHITECT is the place to go for professional success. ARCHITECT offers architecture news, market intelligence, business and technology solutions, continuing education, building products, and other resources for practicing architects.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/32232515/2a0a77f/Architect_201001.pdf.html
 or
http://uploading.com/files/5dmm3a1a/Architect_201001.pdf/


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*PC Magazine January-December 2009 (All Issues)*
*English | 12 issues | ~80x12 pages | True PDF | ~70.00 Mb







*​PC Magazine (sometimes referred to as PC Mag) is an online computer magazine that was published monthly in the United States both in print and online until January 2009. In November 2008 it was announced that the print edition of the magazine would be discontinued, but there would still be an online version. The magazine is published by Ziff Davis Publishing Holdings Inc. The first edition was released in January 1982 as a monthly called PC (the Magazine was not added to the logo until the first major redesign in January 1986). PC Magazine was created by David Bunnell and financed by Tony Gold, former owner of Lifeboat Associates. The magazine grew beyond the capital required to publish it, and to solve this problem, Tony Gold sold the magazine to Ziff-Davis and moved it to New York. David Bunnell and his staff left to form PC World magazine. PC Magazine moved to biweekly publication in 1983 after a single monthly issue swelled to more than 800 pages. As of early 2009, the magazine will exist only as an online publication.

The magazine's editor-in-chief, Lance Ulanoff, ascended to his current post in July 2007. Jim Louderback had held this position since 2005, but accepted the position of CEO of Revision3, an online media company.


*Download*

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/731721/PC_Magazine_JanDec09all.rar


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*Luxury Home Magazine - Dallas / Fort Worth and Surrounding Areas, Issue 4.2*
PDF | 60 pages | English | 15.53 MB






*Luxury Home Magazine* is the leader in the market specific presentation of luxury homes and the luxury lifestyle. The publication is an oversized "Coffee Table Magazine" featuring beautiful photography of exceptional homes in the most coveted locations.
*Download links:*
http://www.fileserve.com/file/7mNz6tB/053110.MAG.Luxury.home.Dallas.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/45731386/96cddb1/053110.MAG.Luxury.home.Dallas.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*Designer Magazine - July 2010*
English | PDF | 68 pages | 24 MB






*Download*
http://www.fileserve.com/file/QFdhB27/053110.MAG.Designer.072010.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/45731335/0291423/053110.MAG.Designer.072010.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (2 يونيو 2010)

*Dallas/Fort Worth House and Home - May 2010*
English | True PDF | 36 Pages | 10,8 Mb







*Download links:*
http://hotfile.com/dl/41981678/7981bb7/09.05.10.Dallas_House_and_Home_May_2010.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (4 يونيو 2010)

*Landscape Architecture - March 2010*
English | PDF | 136 pages | 60.4 Mb

Landscape Architecture - the magazine of the American Society of Landscape Architects provides timely information on built landscapes and new techniques for ecologically sensitive planning and design.







*Download:*
http://hotfile.com/dl/31638378/643cbd9/Landscape_Architecture-March-2010.pdf


----------



## جلال الله (4 يونيو 2010)

thx alot


----------



## m66666677 (4 يونيو 2010)

*Perspectives On Design - New England*
English | 31 Pages | 5.68MB | PDF 






Perspectives on Design offers the ultimate insider's look at the creativity that goes into each residential design. Each insightful edition of Perspectives on Design reveals the creative thoughts and ideas of a geographic region's finest architects, homebuilders, interior designers, artisans, craftsmen and a variety of other industry specialists.

*Download from Hotfile*
http://hotfile.com/dl/46405593/909ce22/PerspectivesonDesignNew_England.pdf.html

*Download from FileServe*
http://www.fileserve.com/file/e9pr8DR/PerspectivesonDesignNewEngland.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (4 يونيو 2010)

*Perspectives On Design - Colorado Edition*
English | PDF | 41 Pages | 10 MB






Perspectives on Design offers the ultimate insider's look at the creativity that goes into each residential design. Each insightful edition of Perspectives on Design reveals the creative thoughts and ideas of a geographic region's finest architects, homebuilders, interior designers, artisans, craftsmen and a variety of other industry specialists. 


*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/46397658/f5bea38/Perspective_on_Design_Colorado.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/wVQvZy3/Perspective on Design Colorado.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (4 يونيو 2010)

*LUXE Interiors + Design - Colorado Edition*
English | True PDF | 308 Pages | 127 MB 







LUXE Magazine is a quarterly journal that showcases luxury residential architecture, design, interiors and products, with regional editions in Chicago, Colorado, Texas, Southern California and Seattle. The eye-catching coffee-table magazine serves as an idea book and resource of fine architectural design,
interiors and trends. LUXE connects with affluent consumers who are seeking notable quality home design. The magazine presents readers with a variety of upper end residences, from distinguished estates and sprawling ranches to city townhouses and art-filled lofts. 


*Download*

http://hotfile.com/dl/45223580/be843e7/052810.MAG.LUXE.Colorado.16.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (4 يونيو 2010)

*LUXE Interiors + Design - Houston Edition*
English | True PDF | 196 Pages | 103MB






LUXE Magazine is a quarterly journal that showcases luxury residential architecture, design, interiors and products, with regional editions in Chicago, Colorado, Texas, Southern California and Seattle. The eye-catching coffee-table magazine serves as an idea book and resource of fine architectural design, interiors and trends. LUXE connects with affluent consumers who are seeking notable quality home design. The magazine presents readers with a variety of upper end residences, from distinguished estates and sprawling ranches to city townhouses and art-filled lofts. 


*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/42341178/8c04744/LUXE_Houston_11.pdf.html
 or
http://uploading.com/files/4m4m7a9a/LUXE BHouston B11.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (4 يونيو 2010)

*LUXE - Arizona Interiors + Design*
English | True PDF | 332 Pages | 143MB






LUXE Magazine is a quarterly journal that showcases luxury residential architecture, design, interiors and products, with regional editions in Chicago, Colorado, Texas, Southern California and Seattle. The eye-catching coffee-table magazine serves as an idea book and resource of fine architectural design, interiors and trends. LUXE connects with affluent consumers who are seeking notable quality home design. The magazine presents readers with a variety of upper end residences, from distinguished estates and sprawling ranches to city townhouses and art-filled lofts. 



*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/33382554/cad0066/LUXE_Arizona_Interiors_Design.pdf.html
  or
http://uploading.com/files/4949effe/LUXE_Arizona_Interiors_Design.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (4 يونيو 2010)

*LUXE - Arizona Volume 1 Issue 2*
English | True PDF | 364 Pages | 137MB






LUXE Magazine is a quarterly journal that showcases luxury residential architecture, design, interiors and products, with regional editions in Chicago, Colorado, Texas, Southern California and Seattle. The eye-catching coffee-table magazine serves as an idea book and resource of fine architectural design, interiors and trends. LUXE connects with affluent consumers who are seeking notable quality home design. The magazine presents readers with a variety of upper end residences, from distinguished estates and sprawling ranches to city townhouses and art-filled lofts.

*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/33223157/3be271c/LUXE_Arizona_Vol.I_Issue_II.pdf.html
  or
http://uploading.com/files/bb39e9cm/LUXE_Arizona_Vol.I_Issue_II.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (4 يونيو 2010)

More 
coming very soon


----------



## m66666677 (5 يونيو 2010)

*Architect, Builder, Contractor & Developer Magazine May 2010*
English | 68 Pages | 20MB | True PDF






Established in 1988 and published monthly, ABC&D was designed primarily as a 'product book' dedicated to offering the latest information on related products, services, news and technology within the building industry. Today, the magazine has taken a more 'feature-led' approach which includes in-depth articles, current hot topics, features, case studies and industry comment as well as showcasing the wide range of new and in-situ product information.

http://www.fileserve.com/file/w4ntQbh/060210.MAG.ABCD201005.rar
http://hotfile.com/dl/46241478/f58279f/060210.MAG.ABCD201005.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (5 يونيو 2010)

*Builder/Architect Great Toronto Edition May 2010*
English | 24 Pages | 6MB | True PDF






Builder+Architect is a business and lifestyle magazine serving professionals in the building industry since 1937. Published in major markets throughout the United States. Delivered to top builders and architects in each local market it serves, Builder+Architect spotlights building professionals and innovative businesses within the local community. The magazine also features new products, services and the latest advances that are the critical topics of interest to our targeted readers.


*download links*

http://www.fileserve.com/file/65vEHAd/051210.MAG.BAGT201005.rar

or

http://hotfile.com/dl/42525677/569c90b/051210.MAG.BAGT201005.rar


----------



## m66666677 (5 يونيو 2010)

*I, Science Magazine Issue 1 - Issue 15 (Spring 2010)*
English | 15 issues | 211MB | PDF (rar)






A SCIENCE MAGAZINE that has absolutely nothing to do with science. This was one of the ideas we touted around in our earlier group meetings before deciding to settle on the current paradigm for I, Science: a magazine that shows science in its societal context. With the possible exception of the metaphorical front cover, everything in this magazine is clearly related to science.
From the comedy of the Punk Scientists through to the opinion pieces on the relationship between science and religion, and the interviews with prominent media scientists - the articles in this magazine show how science interacts with society, culture, the media and government.
*download links*
http://www.fileserve.com/file/H4MKsvp/052810.MAG.iscience01.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/dBRRtKC/052810.MAG.iscience01.part2.rar
or

http://hotfile.com/dl/45223484/c608b2c/052810.MAG.iscience01.part1.rar.html
 http://hotfile.com/dl/45223486/370cafb/052810.MAG.iscience01.part2.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (5 يونيو 2010)

*Architect Magazine February 2010* 
English | True PDF | 84 Pages | 51MB





​ARCHITECT provides a complete suite of information services for the 21st century architect. With breaking news, savvy business tips, and state-of-the-art design inspiration, ARCHITECT is the place to go for professional success. ARCHITECT offers architecture news, market intelligence, business and technology solutions, continuing education, building products, and other resources for practicing architects. 


http://hotfile.com/dl/42816601/4d3f3c3/Architect_2010_02.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (6 يونيو 2010)

*

Residential Architect Magazine May/June 2010*
English | True PDF | 96 Pages | 51MB







Residential Architect is an award-winning national magazine focusing exclusively on the residential architecture profession. The magazine covers both business and design through a best-practices approach. By covering the best in the profession and why they're successful, we hope to lead by example. Our audience is a diverse group. Some are sole practitioners designing one house and a couple of renovations a year; others lead firms of 100 employees designing communities and towns. We write about all types of housing, including affordable, multifamily, single-family production, high-end custom, campus housing, adaptive re use, mixed-use, on the boards, and more.



*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/46759939/59ef7be/ResidentialArchitect20100506.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/dfUypDx/ResidentialArchitect20100506.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (7 يونيو 2010)

*Houston House and Home - May 2010*
English | True PDF | 52 Pages | 21,8 Mb








http://hotfile.com/dl/42143490/d2aadf8/Houston_House_and_Home_May_2010.rar.html
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/ywi1m4qv5
​


----------



## m66666677 (7 يونيو 2010)

*Canadian House and Home January 2010*
English | True PDF | 124 Pages | 28MB







House & Home is Canada's #1 magazine about design and decorating. Each issue takes you inside the most beautiful and unique homes across the country. Plus, you'll get inspiration and advice to help you create the house you've always dreamed of, including dramatic makeovers, the latest furniture, fabrics and accessories, expert renovation tips, and tricks for organizing and entertaining with style.

*Download: *
http://hotfile.com/dl/29880994/5c9db95/Canadian_House_Home_201001.pdf.html


----------



## m66666677 (7 يونيو 2010)

*
Canadian House and Home February 2010*
English | True PDF | 108 Pages | 27MB








House & Home is Canada's #1 magazine about design and decorating. Each issue takes you inside the most beautiful and unique homes across the country. Plus, you'll get inspiration and advice to help you create the house you've always dreamed of, including dramatic makeovers, the latest furniture, fabrics and accessories, expert renovation tips, and tricks for organizing and entertaining with style

:56:
*Download: *
http://hotfile.com/dl/29880988/37fc746/Canadian_House_Home_201002.pdf.html


​


----------



## m66666677 (7 يونيو 2010)

Alberta Home Magazine Spring 2010
English | 64 Pages | 26MB | True PDF










Alberta Home taps into one of Canada’s fastest-growing home-improvement markets. Created especially to meet the needs of both established and first-time Alberta homeowners, each issue of this stylish yet accessible home magazine comes packed with renovation ideas, professional style advice, problem-solving tips and updates on the latest trends in home decorating and improvement.

download links:5:

http://hotfile.com/dl/44615654/e282199/abhome_spring10.pdf.html

​


----------



## m66666677 (7 يونيو 2010)

*Perspectives On Design - Pacific Northwest Edition* 
English | 39 Pages | 8mb | PDF 






Perspectives on Design offers the ultimate insider's look at the creativity that goes into each residential design. Each insightful edition of Perspectives on Design reveals the creative thoughts and ideas of a geographic region's finest architects,homebuilders, interior designers, artisans, craftsmen and a variety of other industry specialists. 

*..:: Download link::..* 



http://hotfile.com/dl/46832356/13b5fe2/Perspective_on_Design_Pacific_Northwest.pdf.html 
 

mirror: 


http://www.fileserve.com/file/TaapCgT/Perspective on Design Pacific Northwest.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (8 يونيو 2010)

*Perspectives On Design - Colorado Edition*
English | 31 Pages | 11MB | True PDF






Perspectives on Design offers the ultimate insider's look at the creativity that goes into each residential design. Each insightful edition of Perspectives on Design reveals the creative thoughts and ideas of a geographic region's finest architects, homebuilders, interior designers, artisans, craftsmen and a variety of other industry specialists.
*download links*
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Re3rhG3/052110.MAG.Perspectives.on.Design.Colorado.rar

or
http://hotfile.com/dl/44276966/a10ce99/052110.MAG.Perspectives.on.Design.Colorado.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (8 يونيو 2010)

*LUXE Interiors + Design - Orange County Edition*

English | 252 Pages | 115 Mb | True PDF








*LUXE Magazine:*

is a quarterly journal that showcases luxury residential architecture, design, interiors and products, with regional editions in Chicago, Colorado, Texas, Southern California and Seattle. The eye-catching coffee-table magazine serves as an idea book and resource of fine architectural design, interiors and trends. LUXE connects with affluent consumers who are seeking notable quality home design. The magazine presents readers with a variety of upper end residences, from distinguished estates and sprawling ranches to city townhouses and art-filled lofts.



*DOWNLOAD:*

http://hotfile.com/dl/42872575/9764bfa/MAG_LUXE_Interiors__Design_-_Orange_County_Edition.pdf.html


----------



## m66666677 (8 يونيو 2010)

*Builder/Architect Magazine 2009 - 2010.06 (45 Issues)* 
English | 45 issues | 307mb | All True PDF (rar)






Builder Architect is a business and lifestyle magazine serving professionals in the building industry since 1937. Published in major markets throughout the United States. Delivered to top builders and architects in each local market it serves, Builder Architect spotlights building professionals and innovative businesses within the local community.The magazine also features new products, services and the latest advances that are the critical topics of interest to our targeted readers. 

*..:: Download link::..* 
*Hotfile:* 


http://hotfile.com/dl/46524627/4d9d146/Builder.Architect2009_2010.part1.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/46524628/d3de785/Builder.Architect2009_2010.part2.rar.html 
http://hotfile.com/dl/46524625/9330add/Builder.Architect2009_2010.part3.rar.html 
 

*Uploading:* 


http://uploading.com/files/e2eada74/Builder.Architect2009_2010.part1.rar/ 
http://uploading.com/files/mdf54559/Builder.Architect2009_2010.part2.rar/ 
http://uploading.com/files/d638f66f/Builder.Architect2009_2010.part3.rar/ 


*Fileserve:* 


http://www.fileserve.com/file/JWCweG2/Builder.Architect2009_2010.part1.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/aqCKAm2/Builder.Architect2009_2010.part2.rar 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/rG3nuJj/Builder.Architect2009_2010.part3.rar 


_All links are *interchangable*,thanks for download !_​


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

*Builder/Architect Magazine 2009 - 2010.06 (45 Issues)*
English | 45 issues | 307MB | All True PDF (rar) 







Builder+Architect is a business and lifestyle magazine serving professionals in the building industry since 1937. Published in major markets throughout the United States. Delivered to top builders and architects in each local market it serves, Builder+Architect spotlights building professionals and innovative businesses within the local community. The magazine also features new products, services and the latest advances that are the critical topics of interest to our targeted readers.
*download links*
http://www.fileserve.com/file/zbCQjRu/060510.MAG.Builder.Architect2009-2010.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/qFjQAyK/060510.MAG.Builder.Architect2009-2010.part2.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/46580557/21d7772/060510.MAG.Builder.Architect2009-2010.part1.rar.html
 http://hotfile.com/dl/46580560/9b84c4e/060510.MAG.Builder.Architect2009-2010.part2.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

*Columbia Home & Lifestyle Magazine 2009 - 2010.07 (All Issues)*
English | 9 issues (Bimonthly) | 260MB | PDF (rar)







*download links*
http://www.fileserve.com/file/d2tB6Md/060510.MAG.chl_20092010.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/mxPBser/060510.MAG.chl_20092010.part2.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/46580561/8f2f638/060510.MAG.chl_20092010.part1.rar.html
 http://hotfile.com/dl/46580565/958b9bc/060510.MAG.chl_20092010.part2.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

*Home Markover Magazine 2009 (All Issue)*
English | PDF | 6 issue | 192 MB






Home Makeover reaches deeper into Canada's biggest home renovation market: British Columbia's Lower Mainland and Sea-to-Sky corridor where owners spend $6 billion a year improving and expanding the most expensive homes in Canada. Home Makeover goes beyond cosmetics. We recruit top design, architectural, contracting and financial experts as we guide homeowners to the most effective and attractive home improvements on the West Coast.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/23059340/1863a00/Home_Makeover-Jan-Dec-2009.rar.html​


----------



## engmans (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## engmans (9 يونيو 2010)

بصراحه مجلات رائعه


----------



## m66666677 (9 يونيو 2010)

*Central Vancouver Island Homes & Living Summer & Spring 2010*
English | 100+92 Pages | 51MB | PDF






*
download link*​ http://hotfile.com/dl/47267489/01ab8f5/CVI_Homes__Living_Summer_Spring_2010.rar.html


----------



## m66666677 (10 يونيو 2010)

*Building Products - Winter 2010*
PDF | 60 pages | English | 76.5 MB​






*Download Link*
http://hotfile.com/dl/47287694/b8e4800/Building_Products_Winter_2010.pdf.html
 *Mirror*
http://ugotfile.com/file/1542761/Building_Products_Winter_2010.pdf


----------



## m66666677 (10 يونيو 2010)

*Design & Motivate - The Best Project in 2010*
Publisher: Motivate Design Studio | 2010 | ISBN: N/A | 50 Pages | 8MB | True PDF






*
download link*​ http://hotfile.com/dl/47244029/8208f7a/Design__Motivate_-_The_Best_Project_in_2010.pdf.html


----------



## m66666677 (10 يونيو 2010)

*Middle East Architect Magazine June 2010* 
English | 68 Pages | 22MB | True PDF 






Middle East Architect is a monthly magazine that delivers news, data, analysis and strategic insights for architects operating in the GCC. The publication is designed to enhance its reader's industry knowledge and provide them with information to help them provide inspirational designs.By reading Middle East Architect, architects are better able to track developments being planned across the region, understand the latest trends, and ensure their organisation becomes the firm of choice for the region's developers. 

*..:: Download link::..* 



http://hotfile.com/dl/47486098/05a8a9a/Middle.East.Architect.rar.html 
 

mirror: 


http://www.fileserve.com/file/eGJadxA/Middle.East.Architect.rar 


Mirror: 


http://sharingmatrix.com/file/7615873/Middle.East.Architect.rar


----------



## m66666677 (10 يونيو 2010)

*Home and Living Magazine - Summer 2010* 
English | True PDF | 92 Pages | 13,8 Mb*






Download from Hotfile * 
http://hotfile.com/dl/47446616/675f323/home_living_summer_2010.rar.html 
 
*Download from Uploading* 
http://uploading.com/files/4f91f5cm/home_living_summer_2010.rar/


----------



## m66666677 (10 يونيو 2010)

*Design Quarterly - Winter 2010 *
English | PDF | 48 Pages | 13 Mb











*Download linksrecovery record 10%)*


*Hotfile*

http://hotfile.com/dl/36375863/3dee5ec/DQ_W.rar.html
  
*Uploading*

http://uploading.com/files/45bb1186/DQ_W.rar/​


----------



## m66666677 (10 يونيو 2010)

يا اخواني ، ما رايكم بهذه المجلات ، هل استمر في تحميل الباقي ام انها لم تعجبكم


----------



## اوغاريت (12 يونيو 2010)

الاخ العزيز 
مجلات اكثر من رائعة
ارجو الاستمرار
هل يوجد مجلات متخصصة بالمدني ( طرق - جسور - انشاءات مائية - سدود )
مع كل التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## mohammed kandiel (12 يونيو 2010)

تسلم ايدك يا جميييييييييل


----------



## m66666677 (13 يونيو 2010)

اوغاريت قال:


> الاخ العزيز
> مجلات اكثر من رائعة
> ارجو الاستمرار
> هل يوجد مجلات متخصصة بالمدني ( طرق - جسور - انشاءات مائية - سدود )
> مع كل التقدير و الاحترام


 

نعم يوجد اطلب وتمنى


----------



## m66666677 (13 يونيو 2010)

*ArtReview Magazine May 2010*
English | 148 Pages | 53MB | True PDF






ArtReview covers established and emerging artists in a mixture of international exhibition reviews, artist profiles, city art tours and artist commissions, including artist projects published as supplements to the regular edition of the magazine. Annual features include the Power 100, a guide to the 100 most powerful figures in contemporary art, published in the November issue of the magazine; and Future Greats, a selection of emerging artists, published in the March issue.*
download link*​ http://hotfile.com/dl/48000714/0824a26/ArtReview201005.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يونيو 2010)

*Ole Decor Summer 2010* 
English | True PDF | 68 Pages | 21,7 Mb






*Download from Hotfile * ​http://hotfile.com/dl/48069434/7c40e71/ole_decor_summer_2010.rar.html 
 
*Download from Uploading* ​http://uploading.com/files/ffb8f2be/ole_decor_summer_2010.rar/


----------



## m66666677 (13 يونيو 2010)

*Utilities Middle East June 2010* 

English | True PDF | 60 Pages | 24,1 Mb






*Download from Hotfile * 
http://hotfile.com/dl/48068909/ed1bb76/utilities_middle_east_062010.rar.html ​ 
*Download from Uploading* 
http://uploading.com/files/af4e79b4/utilities_middle_east_06-2010.rar/​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يونيو 2010)

*Designer magazine - July 2010* 
English | PDF | 68 pages | 24,1 mb






Download

http://hotfile.com/dl/48019127/30321bc/Designer_magazine_07_2010.pdf.html​


----------



## ابو هيام العراقي (19 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## m66666677 (21 يونيو 2010)

ابو هيام العراقي قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء



Thanks


----------



## m66666677 (22 يونيو 2010)

*Homes & Gardens - July 2010*​ 
English | PDF | 205 pages | 74.8 MB
*Download*​





*Download from Hotfile * 
http://hotfile.com/dl/49902242/7f04d29/homes_gardens_072010.rar.html 
 
*Download from FileServe* 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/6BqXusG​


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (23 يونيو 2010)

هل توجد مجلات ترسل نسخه مجانيه عبر الايميل؟
اقتراح
عمل ايميل يستلم المجلات ويقوم بارسالها لجميع الاعضاء بايميلاتهم حسب الطلب والرغبه


----------



## ss_online1 (23 يونيو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء ونفع الله بك 
أخوك م سامح سمير 
دمياط الجديدة


----------



## m66666677 (23 يونيو 2010)

English | 31 Pages | 12MB | True PDF









http://rapidshare.com/files/362391163/Concrete_Construction_2009-08.pdf.html

or

http://ifile.it/a29hnvc/Concrete_Construction_2009-08.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (26 يونيو 2010)

*American Dream Homes - 2010*





*American Dream Homes - 2010*
English | True PDF | 196 pages | 216 MB 

American Dream Homes - the nation's premier home design magazine.​
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/50419983/3ac1dca/American_Dream_Homes_2010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Yy4YAHC/American_Dream_Homes_2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (26 يونيو 2010)

*View Magazine Los Angeles Edition June 19 - June 25, 2010*





*View Magazine Los Angeles Edition June 19 - June 25, 2010*
English | 80 Pages | 50MB | True PDF 
*
download link*​ http://hotfile.com/dl/50454388/675b667/ViewLA20100625.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

*Distinctive Homes - San Diego Edition Vol.216*
English | 60 Pages | 23MB | True PDF​
Distinctive Homes Magazine is a high-end, full color publication catering to million dollar buyers and sellers in California and Mexico. After 18 years in publishing high quality magazines, we have demographically singled out affluent neighborhoods and businesses for our distribution to help better target qualified buyers.*
download link*​ http://hotfile.com/dl/50854578/6c0e292/Distinctive_Homes_SD_216.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

*Distinctive Homes - Los Angeles Edition Vol.216*
English | 76 Pages | 51MB | True PDF​ 
Distinctive Homes Magazine is a high-end, full color publication catering to million dollar buyers and sellers in California and Mexico. After 18 years in publishing high quality magazines, we have demographically singled out affluent neighborhoods and businesses for our distribution to help better target qualified buyers.
*
download links*
http://www.fileserve.com/file/wrUjsCy/052910.MAG.Distinctive.Homes.LA.216.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/45519446/a8b9b6e/052910.MAG.Distinctive.Homes.LA.216.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (27 يونيو 2010)

*Distinctive Homes - Orange County Edition Vol.215*
English | 60 Pages | 50MB | True PDF​ 
Distinctive Homes Magazine is a high-end, full color publication catering to million dollar buyers and sellers in California and Mexico. After 18 years in publishing high quality magazines, we have demographically singled out affluent neighborhoods and businesses for our distribution to help better target qualified buyers.
*

download links
*http://www.fileserve.com/file/VZ3dCgA/051710.MAG.DistinctiveHomesOC215.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/43375285/706df1f/051710.MAG.DistinctiveHomesOC215.rar.html​


----------



## المنتصر للرسول (27 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## m66666677 (28 يونيو 2010)

*Dream Homes - Michigan*





*Dream Homes - Michigan * 
Publisher: Panache Partners | 2008 | ISBN: 1-933415-09-6 | 27 Pages | 10MB | PDF​
Loaded with hundreds of photographs of high-end custom homes, these gorgeous books are a treat for lovers of residential architecture and a resource for people planning to build their own one-of-a-kind houses. Profiles of top architects and information on local builders and suppliers provide an overview of regional styles and preferences in each locality.

Highlighting the world's longest freshwater shoreline as an awe-inspiring backdrop, this insightful exploration uses vibrant photography and enlightening editorial to detail the impeccable work of 34 of Michigan's finest architectural firms, including Victor Saroki and Associates and DesRosiers Architects. The guide also examines the organic approach of John Allegretti and the classical design language of Jonathan Lee, among others.
*Download*
http://uploading.com/files/c161fbb5/698%2B...2BMichigan.pdf/
or
http://ifile.it/wtx9d8r/698_Dream_Homes_Michigan.pdf
http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025​


----------



## m66666677 (28 يونيو 2010)

*House Beautiful No.7 - July 2010* 
PDF | 164 pages | English | 52.95 MB
*House Beautiful* is an interior decorating magazine that focuses on decorating and the domestic arts. It is the oldest still-published magazine in what is known by publishers as the "shelter magazine" genre

Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/51077316/bd29338/Hous_Bea_UK_07_2010.rar.html
or
http://turbobit.net/kokegbkuzudz.html
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/gsa5fl2sa

http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025
​


----------



## إسلام علي (28 يونيو 2010)

تقبل الله جهودك


----------



## m66666677 (29 يونيو 2010)

Perspectives On Design - Georgia Edition
Publisher: Panache Partners | 2010 | ISBN: 1-933415-68-1 | 41 Pages | 6mb | True PDF 

http://hotfile.com/dl/50858835/d76ac12/Perspectives_on_Design_Georgia.pdf.html

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DZVARVCR​


----------



## m66666677 (29 يونيو 2010)

Robert Kronenburg, "Mobile Architektur: Entwurf und Technologie" 
Birkhäuser Basel | 2008 | ISBN: 3764383224 | 160 pages | File type: PDF | 14,1 mb 
Alle frühen Behausungen waren tragbar oder jederzeit erneuerbar, denn die Menschen lebten als Nomaden und zogen mit den wechselnden Jahreszeiten dorthin, wo die Lebensbedingungen zuträglicher waren. Die Rastlosigkeit der modernen Zeit wiederum findet in mobilen Strukturen ihren Ausdruck: das Nomadic Museum von Shigeru Ban in New York aus Schiffscontainern wurde viel diskutiert und Marc Fishers Konzertarchitektur für die Tourneen der Rolling Stones oder U2 war Ereignis im internationalen Feuilleton. Das Micro Compact Home von Richard Horden oder das Container Home Kit von LOT/EK sind Vorschläge für flexibles Wohnen. Auch in Extremsituationen wie in der Antarktis oder nach Naturkatastrophen werden mobile Strukturen eingesetzt. Der Ausstellungsbereich oder die Clubszene sind weitere typische Anwendungsbereiche für leichte, bewegliche Bauten. Gerade abbaubare, temporäre Strukturen erlauben das architektonische Experiment und können zu Prototypen werden.
Dieses Buch diskutiert Vorläufer, Kontext und Technologie der portablen Architektur. Es dokumentiert �?nach Anwendungsbereichen gegliedert �?zahlreiche internationale Beispiele und gibt vielfältige Anregungen für die Entwurfspraxis. 

Download:

http://uploading.com/files/m228149m/3764383224Architektur.rar/ 

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/9608417/3764383224Architektur.rar

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=W15ZQ85O​


----------



## m66666677 (29 يونيو 2010)

Spectacular Homes of Western Canada
Publisher: Panache Partners | 2009 | ISBN: 1-933415-72-X | 31 Pages | 7mb | PDF 

http://hotfile.com/dl/49889714/8a380d3/Spectacular_Home_of_Western_Canada.pdf.html
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UZEU0QLC​


----------



## m66666677 (29 يونيو 2010)

City by Design - An Architectural Perspective of Denver
Publisher: Panache Partners | 2010 | ISBN: 1-933415-89-4 | 57 Pages | 16mb | PDF 

http://hotfile.com/dl/49889193/c715ad5/City_by_Design_Denver.pdf.html

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TRQ813DH​


----------



## m66666677 (29 يونيو 2010)

Perspectives On Design - Chicago Edition
Publisher: Panache Partners | 2010 | ISBN: 1-933415-58-4 | 67 Pages | 6mb | PDF 

http://hotfile.com/dl/49716151/2e02d38/Perspectives_on_Design_Chicago.pdf.html
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0ZM09YF0​


----------



## m66666677 (29 يونيو 2010)

Perspectives On Design - Southwest Edition
Publisher: Panache Partners | 2009 | ISBN: 1-933415-83-5 | 53 Pages | 14mb | PDF 

http://hotfile.com/dl/49048611/eae540b/Perspective_on_Design_Southwest.pdf.html

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=66JBZ8KC​


----------



## m66666677 (29 يونيو 2010)

City by Design - An Architectural Perspective of Atlanta
Publisher: Panache Partners | 2008 | ISBN: 1-933415-47-9 | 31 Pages | 8mb | PDF 

http://hotfile.com/dl/48891394/975970d/City_by_Design_Atlanta.pdf.html
or
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TX3PJZ54​


----------



## m66666677 (30 يونيو 2010)

*Design Immobilier Magazine July/August 2010*
French | 28 Pages | 10MB | True PDF 
*
download link*​ http://hotfile.com/dl/51332601/e5d2266/DESIGNIMMOBILIERNUMERO1.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (30 يونيو 2010)

*Garden Design - July/August 2010 *
PDF | 90 pages | English | 19.2 MB​
Garden Design - Design-conscious readers serious & passionate for the beauty of gardening. Garden Design inspires you to create stylish outdoor living spaces and unique gardens through creative new plants, innovative plans, and the best tools and techniques. Each issue contains magnificent photographs and fascinating articles that capture the imaginations of gardeners everywhere.


*Download Link*
http://hotfile.com/dl/48366661/09765c1/Garden_Design_07_08_2010.pdf.html
 *Mirror*
http://ugotfile.com/file/1575971/Garden_Design_07_08_2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (30 يونيو 2010)

*Distinctive Homes - Orange County Edition Vol.217*
English | 52 Pages | 21MB | True PDF​
Distinctive Homes Magazine is a high-end, full color publication catering to million dollar buyers and sellers in California and Mexico. After 18 years in publishing high quality magazines, we have demographically singled out affluent neighborhoods and businesses for our distribution to help better target qualified buyers.*
download link*​ http://hotfile.com/dl/51529488/a15fdf4/Distinctive_Homes_OC_217.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (6 يوليو 2010)

*Builder Magazine July 2010*



 

*Builder Magazine July 2010* 
English | True PDF | 116 Pages | 60.2 MB​BUILDER provides home builders with home building news, home plans, home design ideas, and building product information, helping them manage their home building operations efficiently and profitably. Builder Magazine is the undisputed #1 magazine in the housing industry. With trade secrets from the fastest growing builders, tech tools to keep you up to date on innovations, and creative marketing tools, Builder will help you thrive in the ever-changing industry. 


http://hotfile.com/dl/52717369/0336cba/Builder201007.pdf.html ​


----------



## m66666677 (6 يوليو 2010)

*Builder Magazine May 2010*





*Builder Magazine May 2010*
English | 156 Pages | 52MB | True PDF​ 
BUILDER provides home builders with home building news, home plans, home design ideas, and building product information, helping them manage their home building operations efficiently and profitably. Builder Magazine is the undisputed #1 magazine in the housing industry. With trade secrets from the fastest growing builders, tech tools to keep you up to date on innovations, and creative marketing tools, Builder will help you thrive in the ever-changing industry.
*download links*

http://hotfile.com/dl/41858058/0f2b72b/050810.MaG.Builder201005.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (7 يوليو 2010)

*Fine Homes International June/July 2010*
English | 40 Pages | 10MB | True PDF
*
download link*​ http://hotfile.com/dl/53046371/ac90437/Finehome20100607.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (7 يوليو 2010)

*Unique Homes Magazine Summer 2010*
English | True PDF | 236 Pages | 101 MB​
For more than 35 years, Unique Homes has been the premier magazine for luxury real estate, unlocking doors to the most spectacular properties for sale in the world – European castles, oceanfront contemporaries, world-class resort properties, luxurious hideaways, high-end communities and much more. Published bi-monthly, Unique Homes showcases the best and most comprehensive collection of luxury homes and estates available for purchase and introduces its readers to top real estate professionals, upscale developers and industry leaders. In every issue, editorial focusing on all aspects of the high-end real estate experience provides insight into the trends, the places and the people that make up the fascinating luxury home market.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/53043122/f01188a/UniqueHome2010607.pdf.html
 or
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/11314955/UniqueHome2010607.pd​


----------



## m66666677 (7 يوليو 2010)

*New England Home's Cape & Islands June 2010*
English | PDF | 108 pages | 35.53 MB​
New England Home's Cape & Islands magazine is the preeminent authority on fine interior design, furnishings, architecture and luxury homes in New England. As the essential companion for those who have the passion and resources to make their dream home a reality, New England Home is focused exclusively on the luxury homeowner.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/52998620/060fcf3/NEHomespe_Summer2010.pdf.html
 or
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/11276825/NEHomespe_Summer2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (7 يوليو 2010)

*Noosa Style - June/September 2010*
English | True PDF | 100 Pages | 20,7 Mb​
*download*

http://hotfile.com/dl/52970158/000fc6f/noosa_style_06-09-2010.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (7 يوليو 2010)

*Middle East Architect - July 2010*
English | 60 pages | True PDF | 20.88 MB

http://rapidshare.com/files/405362442/5ARC.pdf
or
http://www.unibytes.com/-mGHL9R6znQB
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/k4z70gbld​http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025
​


----------



## m66666677 (7 يوليو 2010)

*Middle East Architect - May 2010*
English | 60 pages | True PDF | 14.20 Mb​

*Middle East Architect* is a monthly magazine that delivers news, data, analysis and strategic insights for architects operating in the GCC. The publication is designed to enhance its reader's industry knowledge and provide them with information to help them provide inspirational designs. By reading Middle East Architect, architects are better able to track developments being planned across the region, understand the latest trends, and ensure their organisation becomes the firm of choice for the region's developers.

http://hotfile.com/dl/42650167/c39b93b/Middle0East0Architect02010005.rar.html
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/t1c084y37

http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025
​


----------



## m66666677 (7 يوليو 2010)

*Canadian Architect - June 2010*
English | True PDF | 37 pages | 15 MB
Canadian Architect is a magazine for architects and related professionals practicing in Canada.
*

..:: Download link::..*

http://hotfile.com/dl/46825279/5bc6e2f/Ca_Art_062010.rar.html
mirror:
http://www.fileserve.com/file/SW9SwQy/Ca_Art_062010.rar
http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025​


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

*Dwell Earth Day - 2010*
English | PDF | 84 pages | 24.1 MB

Dwell is the unique modern architecture and design magazine for people who believe that good design is an integral part of real life.​
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/53315421/a0a806a/Dwell_Earth_Day_2010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/4YtWmnD/Dwell_Earth_Day_2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

*Homes & Gardens - August 2010*
PDF | 181 pages | 62.1 Mb | English​
*Homes & Gardens* celebrates the beauty of classic and contemporary style. Real-life homes with stunning photography deliver inspirational decorating while remaining real and relevant. Homes & Gardens is the ultimate sourcebook of beautiful ideas and detailed information, inspiring its readers to become their own interior designers.

Download
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/0684vqhhn
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/405597743/homes-gardens-2010-august.pdf
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/53309729/d107968/homes-gardens-2010-august.pdf.html
http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025
​


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

*Country Homes & Interiors - August 2010*
PDF | 157 pages | 53.4 Mb | English​
Relaxed living... comfortable style *Country Homes & Interiors* is the magazine that celebrates the best of modern country decorating style. Inspired by the spirit of today's relaxed living, you'll find page upon page of gorgeous real homes, plus a fresh take on country-inspired decorating.

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/a09pooxv2
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/53312547/73738e1/country-homes-interiors-2010-august.pdf.html
http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025
​


----------



## اسحاق الصبري (8 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المكتبة المفيدة وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

*Living etc - August 2010*
English | PDF | 165 pages | 46.8 MB​
Livingetc, Britain's best-selling modern homes magazine, is the premium glossy magazine for the design-conscious homeowner. Smart and stylish, it's the only homes title successfully to bridge the gap between fashion and interiors. Livingetc is the trusted, credible voice of relaxed modern living.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/53454991/4ac8074/living-etc-2010-august.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ST5RsUG/living-etc-2010-august.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

*Texas Home & Living Magazine - June 2010* 
English | PDF | 100 Pages | 52MB​Download: 


http://hotfile.com/dl/53457499/f0c24de/THL_0506.pdf.html ​


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

*Concept: 2010 Spring Furniture Preview*
English | True PDF | 304 Pages | 70.1 MB​
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/53374480/8c6288b/2010furniture.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Sdj5NPE/2010furniture.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

*Kansas City Homes & Gardens June 2010*
English | True PDF | 152 Pages | 50 MB​
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/53374476/854b076/KCHG201006.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/6PnSh9B/KCHG201006.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (8 يوليو 2010)

*Kansas City Homes and Gardens - July/August 2010*
English | True PDF | 152 Pages | 51.4 MB​
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/51846202/8c9a201/Kansas_City_Homes_and_Gardens_-_July_August_2010.pdf.html
 or
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10469141/Kansas_City_Homes_and_Gardens_-_July_August_2010.pdf​


----------



## مهندس معماري وائل (8 يوليو 2010)

مجلات مفيدة علما ننتظر منك المزيد بارك اللة فيك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (9 يوليو 2010)

http://www.arab-eng.org/upimg/userup/1007/0111564OR0.jpg





French | 28 Pages | 10MB | True PDF

*Download:*

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IWL3MNCX

http://hotfile.com/dl/51332601/e5d2266/DESIGNIMMOBILIERNUMERO1.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (9 يوليو 2010)

English | 184 Pages | 102MB | PDF 

Traditional Home's unique niche is classic design. It's about quality, craftsmanship, elegance and authenticity. Traditional style is the foundation of good design - it's not tied to an age or a time. Traditional Home gives you the confidence to mix classic and modern in order to create a fresh, personal look that fits your lifestyle. You'll also be able to navigate through the design process that inspires you to interpret classic design in a modern way.

*Download:*

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7FGCDGNX

http://hotfile.com/dl/51527240/6b41058/traditionalhome201009.pdf.html​


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (9 يوليو 2010)

من كتر الروابط والاضافات يا بشمهندس m66666677
مش عارفين نحمل 
ومش عارفين نقول لك ايه؟؟؟

شكرا لك جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا​


----------



## m66666677 (9 يوليو 2010)

hany ahmed omar قال:


> من كتر الروابط والاضافات يا بشمهندس m66666677
> 
> مش عارفين نحمل
> ومش عارفين نقول لك ايه؟؟؟​
> ...


 


هههههههههههههههههه
ادعي لامي بالشفاء


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (9 يوليو 2010)

ياريت يا اخي ترفع المجلات والكتب علي موقع اخر غير ال hotfile


----------



## m66666677 (9 يوليو 2010)

*Interiores - No.125 (July 2010)*
PDF | 164 pages | 44.5 Mb | Spanish​
La revista _Interiores_ te descubre nuevas soluciones para hacer de tu casa un espacio unico y confortable. Una publicacion de gama alta, pensada especialmente para mujeres urbanas y cosmopolitas que buscan en las ultimas tendencias, elegancia y utilidad para su hogar.

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/dijcimhk8
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/53632020/f0f9347/interiores-2010-julio.pdf.html
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/405959713/interiores-2010-julio.pdf

http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025
​


----------



## m66666677 (9 يوليو 2010)

*3DCreative No.059 - July 2010*
English | 160 pages | PDF | 180.2 Mb​

*3DCreative* - the July 2010 issue of creative magazine about world 3D-art. Is to that to learn at professionals of the business. Here is both 3DS Max, and Maya, and ZBrush.

*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/53591861/7d2d7d3/3DCreative_059_July_2010.rar.html

http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/11778575/3DCreative_059_July_2010.rar
http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025​


----------



## BUILDING (9 يوليو 2010)

الله يجزآك الجنه ..


----------



## m66666677 (9 يوليو 2010)

*Canadian House & Home - August 2010*
English | 128 pages | True PDF | 65.20 Mb​ *House & Home is Canada* #1 magazine about design and decorating. Each issue takes you inside the most beautiful and unique homes across the country. Plus, youll get inspiration and advice to help you create the house you've always dreamed of, including dramatic makeovers, the latest furniture, fabrics and accessories, expert renovation tips, and tricks for organizing and entertaining with style.




http://www.unibytes.com/AOrW04JYWIsB
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/us4bc3uoi
or
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/11737429/Cana0dian0H0use0H0me0201O8.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/53551966/773ca7c/Cana0dian0H0use0H0me0201O8.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (10 يوليو 2010)

*Computer Active Vol.5 Issue 55 - July 2010 / India*
PDF | 101 pages | English | 37.24 MB​

*Computer Active* - the best-selling computer & technology magazine offering essential productivity and buying advice, delivered in an entertaining, informative and plain English style. Computeractive has maintained its position as the computer magazine for over 6 years as a result of the impartial editorial *******, the emphasis on consumer advocacy and PC troubleshooting and its unique fortnightly publishing schedule.

*Download link:*​ http://hotfile.com/dl/53693714/a3d90ce/ca-india-2010-july.rar.html ​


----------



## m66666677 (10 يوليو 2010)

*Architectural Stone & Landscape Design Summer 2010*
English | True PDF | 52 Pages | 6 MB​
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/53579455/36d25dc/ASLD_Sum_10.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/tww34Zh/ASLD_Sum_10.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (10 يوليو 2010)

*Central Jersey House & Home Magazine June 2010*
English | True PDF | 64 Pages | 24 MB​
House and Home magazine is a reference for interior design and remodeling ideas for landscaping as well as kitchen and bath design in Chester County, Central Jersey, South Jersey, Bucks County and Montco Mainline.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/53579457/cae011c/CJhousehome201006.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Pq2VaqC/CJhousehome201006.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (10 يوليو 2010)

*New England Home Magazine May/June 2010*
English | True PDF | 216 Pages | 65 MB​
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/51764420/444c6bd/NewEngland_MayJune2010.pdf.html
 or
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/10406161/NewEngland_MayJune2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (10 يوليو 2010)

*Ocean Home Magazine, May/June 2010*
PDF | 97 pages | English | 53.37 MB​ 
*Ocean Home Magazine* puts the luxurious lifestyle of oceanfront living into the palms of your hands. From high-end developments in the Caribbean to private beachfront estates in California, Ocean Home not only unveils the dream homes of the world’s wealthiest real estate investors, but also reveals the best travel destinations, the top designs for your ocean home, and interviews the key players in the next generation of luxury oceanfront living.
*Download links:

*http://www.fileserve.com/file/VpY7dFb/051210.MAG.Ocean.home.May2010.rar
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/42526007/d2f6183/051210.MAG.Ocean.home.May2010.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (10 يوليو 2010)

*Saskatoon Home Magazine, Summer 2010*
English | PDF | 64 pages | 10.23 MB​
Saskatoon Home Magazine - the definitive guide to quality home design, building, renovation and landscaping.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/53520189/570e673/SkHomeSummer2010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/zakpsgg/SkHomeSummer2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (10 يوليو 2010)

*Home and Living Magazine - Summer 2010* 
English | True PDF | 92 Pages | 13,8 Mb​*Download from Hotfile * 
http://hotfile.com/dl/47446616/675f323/home_living_summer_2010.rar.html 
 
*Download from Uploading* 
http://uploading.com/files/4f91f5cm/home_living_summer_2010.rar/​


----------



## m66666677 (11 يوليو 2010)

*Western Living - July/August 2010*
English | PDF | 68 pages | 22.7 MB​
Western Living - As Canada's largest regional magazine, Western Living invites readers to stretch their imaginations about living in the West: we share what intrigues, surprises and thrills us about people, places, homes, gardens, food and adventure from Winnipeg to Victoria and everywhere in-between.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/53868160/4bbf05a/Western_Living_07_08_2010.pdf.html
 or
http://uploading.com/files/8be25cfd/Western_Living_07_08_2010.pdf/​


----------



## m66666677 (11 يوليو 2010)

*Scientific American - June 2010*
English | 76 pages | True PDF | 7.80 Mb​ *Scientific American* (informally abbreviated to SciAm) is a popular science magazine published since August 28, 1845, which according to the magazine makes it the oldest continuously published magazine in the United States. It brings articles about new and innovative research to the amateur and lay audience

http://hotfile.com/dl/53819275/b1df499/Scie0ntific0Ame0rican0201O6.rar.html
or
http://www.unibytes.com/MeVSa8H1sgoB
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/z6i32ppti

​
​


----------



## m66666677 (11 يوليو 2010)

*The Essential Building Product Review - Summer 2010*
English | 116 pages | True PDF | 7.38 MB

The Essential Building Product Review - Online version for building specifiers, contractors and building managers across the private and public sector.

http://hotfile.com/dl/53821258/0a76c39/tsdeus1smrr20imernwid.rar.html
​


----------



## m66666677 (11 يوليو 2010)

*MAISON Revue No.32 – Summer 2010*
PDF | 100 pages | French | 33.06 MB​

*MAISON Revue* is the decorative magazine of art of living, ideas and of nice decoration of inside. It quarterly approaches in a general way the development of the home and its decoration of inside through reports practical photos and prestigious allowing to the reader to imagine areas more easily to be lived.

*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/53780606/3287f32/MAISON_Revue_6_7_8_2010.rar.html 
 or
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/12056843..._6_7_8_2010.rar​


----------



## m66666677 (11 يوليو 2010)

*Campagne Decoration No.64 - July/August 2010*
PDF | 116 pages | 45.5 Mb | French​

*Campagne Decoration * - the French known magazine on design of internal arrangement of country houses. Fashionable and stylish things for a beautiful life.

*Download*​
http://hotfile.com/dl/53794188/37f8add/Campagne.Decoration.N64.rar.html 
 
*http://letitbit.net/download/66647.66e5e47a38981a066687b5ef6f362ad3f/Campagne.Decoration.N64.rar.html*​


----------



## m66666677 (11 يوليو 2010)

*Campagne Décoration No.63 (May - June 2010)*
PDF | 132 pages | 33.77 Mb | French​

*Campagne Decoration * - the French magazine on design of internal arrangement of country houses. Fashionable and stylish things for a beautiful life.

http://hotfile.com/dl/43572799/f16889f/Campagne.Decoration.n63.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (11 يوليو 2010)

*Elle Décoration No.191 - June 2010*
PDF | 232 pages | French | 63.04 MB​

The June release of 2010 of magazine *ELLE Decoration *- the French version of one of the famous magazines on design and a decor. The edition is a source of inspiration for leading designers and decorators of the world. ELLE Decoration - the full directory on scenery and design, building, modeling and to gardening.

http://hotfile.com/dl/44009212/475ce40/Elle.Decoration.n191.rar.html
or
http://turbobit.net/ue0vpekxqihx.html
:60:


http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025
​


----------



## m66666677 (11 يوليو 2010)

*Elle Decoration #4 (April 2010)*
French | 228 pages | pdf | 59.77 Mb

ELLE Decoration - the French version of one of the famous magazines on design and a decor. The edition is a source of inspiration for leading designers and decorators of the world. ELLE Decoration - the full directory on scenery and design, building, modeling and to gardening.

http://hotfile.com/dl/32608426/c5c7756/Elle_Dcoration_2010_04.rar.html
or
http://uploaded.to/file/0a4hl5/Elle_Dcoration_2010_04.rar
​
http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025
​


----------



## m66666677 (11 يوليو 2010)

*ELLE Decoration #2-3 (February-March 2010)*
french | 168 pages | pdf | 23.81 Mb

ELLE Decoration - French version of one of the prominent journals as the design and decor. Publishing is the source of inspiration for the main designers and decorators of the world. ELLE Decoration - the full repertoire as decoration and design, construction, modeling and gardening.

http://hotfile.com/dl/31922225/1cef17f/ELLE_Decoration_2010_02-03.rar.html
or
http://uploading.com/files/44d6f176/ELLE_Decoration_2010_02-03.rar/​
http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025
​


----------



## m66666677 (11 يوليو 2010)

*Elle Decoration #5 (May 2010)*
French | 236 pages | pdf | 67.22 Mb

ELLE Decoration - French version of one of the most famous magazines in design and decor. The publication is a source of inspiration to leading designers and decorators of the world. ELLE Decoration - complete guide to the scenery and design, construction, modeling and gardening.

http://hotfile.com/dl/38241360/46dfbae/Elle.Decoration.n190.rar.html
or
http://turbobit.net/ezuxou5dncwu.html​http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025
​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يوليو 2010)

*House Beautiful - August 2010 (UK)*
English | PDF | 152 pages | 40.30 MB​
House Beautiful magazine features expert design advice on how to liven up each room of your house. Also find beautiful photos for inspiration and motivation to design or remodel your home in each issue of House Beautiful magazine.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/54447599/7b28b9f/House_Beautiful_UK_2010-08.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/2UDG2fy/House Beautiful UK 2010-08.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يوليو 2010)

*Desert Homes & Commercial Properties Magazine, July/August 2010*
English | PDF | 44 pages | 17 MB​
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/54447600/74c8cc9/Desert_homes_july_august_2010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/sc8YSCF/Desert homes july_august 2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يوليو 2010)

*Desert Homes & Commercial Properties Magazine April 2010*
English | 76 Pages | 51MB | True PDF ​


*Hotfile*

http://hotfile.com/dl/39421613/4c24af3/Desert_Homes_201004.rar.html
 
*Uploading*

http://uploading.com/files/1ff216m9/Desert_Homes_201004.rar/​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يوليو 2010)

*Houston House & Home Magazine July 2010*
English | 68 Pages | 21MB | True PDF​

House and Home magazine is a reference for interior design and remodeling ideas for landscaping as well as kitchen and bath design in Chester County, Central Jersey, South Jersey, Bucks County and Montco Mainline.



*Download Links*

*Fileserve*
http://www.fileserve.com/file/CBwvfx4/houstonhousehome201007.rar

*Hotfile*
http://hotfile.com/dl/54308114/99bdf86/houstonhousehome201007.rar.html​

http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يوليو 2010)

*Country Living - August 2010 (UK)*
English | 168 pages | PDF | 47.80 Mb​

When Your Heart is in the Country. Whether you live in the town or countryside, in *Country Living* youll find a wealth of ideas for your home and garden, learn about traditional crafts, keep informed of rural issues, enjoy irresistible dishes using seasonal produce and, above all, escape the stress and strain of modern-day life.




*
http://hotfile.com/dl/54371422/8b5ae2c/C0untry0Liv0ing0201O080UK.rar.html
or
http://www.unibytes.com/soX9nIccTi-B
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/hm79stz6e
*http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يوليو 2010)

*New Scientist - 22 May 2010*
English | 51 pages | PDF | 20.30 Mb​

*New Scientist* is a weekly international science magazine and website covering recent developments in science and technology for a general English-speaking audience. Founded in 1956, it is published by Reed Business Information Ltd, a subsidiary of Reed Elsevier. New Scientist has maintained a website since 1996, publishing daily news. As well as covering current events and news from the scientific community, the magazine often features speculative articles, ranging from the technical to the philosophical. 





*http://hotfile.com/dl/53586607/124e855/New0Scie0ntis0220MaO2010.rar.html
or
http://www.unibytes.com/lOvA.6-xlAMB
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/pzfjx38zh
*http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يوليو 2010)

*New Scientist - 19 June 2010*
English | 60 pages | PDF | 22.20 Mb​

*New Scientist* is a weekly international science magazine and website covering recent developments in science and technology for a general English-speaking audience. Founded in 1956, it is published by Reed Business Information Ltd, a subsidiary of Reed Elsevier. New Scientist has maintained a website since 1996, publishing daily news. As well as covering current events and news from the scientific community, the magazine often features speculative articles, ranging from the technical to the philosophical. 




*
http://hotfile.com/dl/49037550/9d53d22/New0Scie0ntis0190JunO2010.rar.html
or
http://www.unibytes.com/8wp4bHRVwZ-B
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/5a3835xt8
*http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يوليو 2010)

*New Scientist - 26 June 2010*
English | 58 pages | PDF | 32.70 Mb​

*New Scientist* is a weekly international science magazine and website covering recent developments in science and technology for a general English-speaking audience. Founded in 1956, it is published by Reed Business Information Ltd, a subsidiary of Reed Elsevier. New Scientist has maintained a website since 1996, publishing daily news. As well as covering current events and news from the scientific community, the magazine often features speculative articles, ranging from the technical to the philosophical. 




*
http://hotfile.com/dl/50580178/35c195d/New0Scie0ntist026OJunO2010.rar.html
or
http://www.unibytes.com/DYgXq4S8yL4B
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/gtmeea556
*http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يوليو 2010)

*American Handgunner - September/October 2010*
English | True PDF | 108 Pages | 31.4 MB
American Handgunner magazine is America-s favorite handgun magazine. Every issue of American Handgunner magazine provides the latest on handguns, training, competition and accessories in a tell-it-like-it-is style.
*~~Download Area~~*
_Fileserve Links_


http://www.fileserve.com/file/mHh5mP7/American Handgunner - September October 2010.pdf://http://www.fileserve.com/file/mHh5m...ctober 2010.pdf​
http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يوليو 2010)

*Washington Fine Properties Portfolio - Spring/Summer 2010*
English | True PDF | 76 Pages | 37,4 Mb


*Download Links*

*Fileserve*
http://www.fileserve.com/file/5ubhjtm/washington.portfolio_spr-sum.2010.rar

*Hotfile*
http://hotfile.com/dl/54308208/a0a6bf4/washington.portfolio_spr-sum.2010.rar.html​

http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يوليو 2010)

PDF | 116 pages | 58.61 Mb | French

The designing of the garden and the house - it is amusing, but there is a question with what to begin? Mon Jardin & Ma Maison will make you discover the world of splendid gardens and houses.
La construction du jardin et la maison - c'est amusant, mais la question se pose par o�� commencer? Mon Jardin & Ma Maison vous fera d��couvrir le monde de magnifiques jardins et les maisons.

*Download:*

http://hotfile.com/dl/53804725/2e7d860/Mon.Jardin.Ma.Maison.No_606.rar.html
or
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/12076215/Mon.Jardin.Ma.Maison.No_606.rar
or
http://letitbit.net/download/74145....da84d0b0/Mon.Jardin.Ma.Maison.No_606.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يوليو 2010)

PDF | 68 pages | English | 22.7 MB 

Western Living - As Canada's largest regional magazine, Western Living invites readers to stretch their imaginations about living in the West: we share what intrigues, surprises and thrills us about people, places, homes, gardens, food and adventure from Winnipeg to Victoria and everywhere in-between.

*Download:*

http://hotfile.com/dl/53833865/e4307bf/Western_Living_07_08_2010.pdf.html
or
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/12102437/Western_Living_07_08_2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يوليو 2010)

*Ideal Home - August 2010*
English | PDF | 180 pages | 45.10 MB​
Ideal Home magazine will deliver to your door all you need to create your own beautiful home. Each month Ideal Home’s experts will show you the latest looks for every room, with clever design, wonderful colours and fabulous furniture. Subscribe today for all of this plus style hints for luxurious bathrooms and stunning kitchens, as well as all the decorating know-how to help you transform your own home without spending a fortune.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/54557254/2e3d77b/Ideal_Home_2010-08.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/84bRZXw/Ideal Home 2010-08.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (13 يوليو 2010)

*The Ideal Home and Garden - May 2010*
English | PDF | 148 pages | 38,6 MB​
A leading home and lifestyle magazine. The Ideal Home and Garden (TIHG) revolves around the home, the magazine makes the idea of living well and within your means an attainable reality. TIHG is all about bringing the good life home and doing it within your budget. From house fashion to kitchen hands, entertaining essentials and decor lessons, we give you the ideas and the options and help you make the right choice. To put it succinctly, we hold your hand as you move from one stage to the next in homemaking.
*Download Hotfile.com*
http://hotfile.com/dl/46416978/96b747e/The_Ideal_Home_and_Garden_05_2010.pdf.html

*Download Depositifiles.com*
Depositfiles
*Mirror Sharingmatrix.com*
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/6901477/The_Ideal_Home_and_Garden_05_2010.pdf​


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (13 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك ألف ألف عافية على مجهودك الأكثر من رائع و ربي يجازيك بالخير و الصحة و الرضا على الخدمات اللي تقدمها لطالبي العلم و لكني اتساءل يا اخي لماذا لا توجد أية مجلات عن الهندسة الجيوتكنيكية أي
geotechnical engineering أو عن التربة و الأساسات أي soil mechanics and foundations و ارجو ان تقدمها لنا في حال تواجدها و لك مني كل الشكر و الامتنان مسبقا و ربي يشفي كل مريض و يديم علينا صحة والدينا و بركات دعواتهم


----------



## m66666677 (14 يوليو 2010)

ASHRAF WAJDY قال:


> يعطيك ألف ألف عافية على مجهودك الأكثر من رائع و ربي يجازيك بالخير و الصحة و الرضا على الخدمات اللي تقدمها لطالبي العلم و لكني اتساءل يا اخي لماذا لا توجد أية مجلات عن الهندسة الجيوتكنيكية أي
> geotechnical engineering أو عن التربة و الأساسات أي soil mechanics and foundations و ارجو ان تقدمها لنا في حال تواجدها و لك مني كل الشكر و الامتنان مسبقا و ربي يشفي كل مريض و يديم علينا صحة والدينا و بركات دعواتهم


 

You're welcome
I will try


----------



## m66666677 (15 يوليو 2010)

*Colorado Homes & Lifestyles August 2010*
English | True PDF | 92 Pages | 50.6 MB​
As Colorado's leading home design magazine for over a quarter of a century, Colorado Homes & Lifestyles covers architecture, home decorating, gardening and luxury real estate for upscale Colorado families and home owners. The nine times yearly magazine also delivers coverage of local personalities, art, antiques, food and wine, nightlife, and local celebrities. Colorado Homes & Lifestyles prides itself on getting consumers the information they need to make decisions on the home products and services that are best for them. 
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/54904109/e281143/Colorado_aug2010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/JpHjV9a/Colorado_aug2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (15 يوليو 2010)

*Atlanta Homes & Lifestyles Magazine August 2010*
English | True PDF | 100 Pages | 51 MB​
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/54900575/5f2f8d0/Atlanta_Aug2010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/4szyHgH/Atlanta_Aug2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (15 يوليو 2010)

*Atlanta Homes & Lifestyles Magazine April 2010*
English | True PDF | 148 Pages | 103MB






Atlanta Homes and Lifestyles magazine is Atlanta's premier publication that focuses on entertaining, gardens, food, remodeling, travel and real estate. Atlanta Homes & Lifestyles offers ideas on subjects such as interiors and design, arts and antiques and local personalities and events. This upscale magazine, published since 1983, showcases outstanding area homes and landscapes, provides entertaining and gardening tips, and singles out people to watch.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/34282299/aa5fd33/AtlantaHomes_2010_04.pdf.html
 or
http://uploading.com/files/6fc3e274/AtlantaHomes_2010_04.pdf/​


----------



## m66666677 (15 يوليو 2010)

* Dream Homes - Pacific Northwest
Publisher: Panache Partners | 2007 | ISBN: 1-933415-01-7 | 20 Pages | 7MB | PDF *


* Download *
http://www.fileserve.com/file/QJwVPdk/Dream Homes Pacific Northwest.pdf 

http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025​


----------



## m66666677 (15 يوليو 2010)

* Distinguished Inns of North America
Publisher: Panache Partners | 2008 | ISBN: 1-933415-42-8 | 31 Pages | 10MB | PDF *

* Download *
http://www.fileserve.com/file/QR8VERy/Distinguished Inns of North America.pdf 

​


----------



## m66666677 (16 يوليو 2010)

*Inside Out Magazine - July/August 2010*
PDF | 33 pages | English | 9 MB​ 
Australia's best interiors magazine, *Inside Out* delivers inspiring homes, clever design ideas and practical decorating solutions. Discover the latest homewares trends, stunning outdoor spaces, and what's new for the living room, kitchen, bathroom and garden.​
*Download 

*http://hotfile.com/dl/55345618/cfc01d3/insideout20100708-dl.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (17 يوليو 2010)

*Fine Homes of Florida - September 2010*
English | PDF | 52 Pages | 27,1 Mb

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/nzqnk5s55
or
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/13202817/fine_homes_florida_09-2010.rar​http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025
​


----------



## m66666677 (18 يوليو 2010)

*
Contemporary Stone & Tile Design Magazine Winter/2008 - Summer/2010 (All Issues)*
English | 7 Issues (quarterly) | 103MB | True PDF​
Contemporary Stone & Tile Design promotes the benefits of natural stone and ceramic tile to a readership of architects, interior designers, specifiers and consumers. Its pages feature a wealth of architectural photography depicting stone in a variety of applications -- from residential kitchens and bathrooms to major commercial projects. Practical tips and commentary on stone and tile design are included, featuring interviews with architects and designers from the world's leading firms.*
download link*​ http://hotfile.com/dl/55574858/752edbf/StoneTileDesign.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (18 يوليو 2010)

*
Florida Homes Vol. 1 Issue 4*
English | True PDF | 68 Pages | 75.20 MB​
Florida Homes covers architecture, home decorating, gardening, interior, design and luxury real estate for upscale Florida families and home owners.
*
Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/55631927/26a06b0/Florida_Homes_Vol_1_Issue_4.pdf.html
 or
http://uploading.com/files/d5f5d962/Florida Homes Vol 1 Issue 4.pdf/​


----------



## m66666677 (18 يوليو 2010)

*Florida Homes Vol. 1 Issue 3*
English | PDF | 68 Pages | 84.54 MB​
Florida Homes covers architecture, home decorating, gardening, interior, design and luxury real estate for upscale Florida families and home owners.
*
Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/55631923/a923380/Florida_Homes_Vol_1_Issue_3.pdf.html
 or
http://uploading.com/files/ffed565f/Florida Homes Vol 1 Issue 3.pdf/​


----------



## m66666677 (18 يوليو 2010)

*American Dream Homes No.2 - 2010*
True PDF | 196 pages | English | 223.09 MB


*Download link:*​
http://www.sharingmatrix.com/file/9408973/..._Homes_2010.rar​


----------



## m66666677 (18 يوليو 2010)

*Housing for Pearl's and York Hills: Five Urban Design Proposals*
Publisher: MIT's School of Architecture + Planning, Singapore Urban Redevelopment Authority | 2000 | ISBN: N/A | 61 Pages | 5MB | PDF 
*
download link*​ http://hotfile.com/dl/55767709/a06076a/singapore_studio.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (19 يوليو 2010)

*Landscape Architecture - April 2010*
English | PDF | 165 pages | 72.7 Mb​ 

*Download:* _(Hotfile)_

http://hotfile.com/dl/34243023/4a22fcd/LA-2010-04.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (20 يوليو 2010)

*Perspectives On Design - California Edition*
Publisher: Panache Partners | 2010 | ISBN: 1-933415-90-8w | 33 Pages | 9MB | PDF
*
download link*​ http://hotfile.com/dl/56060098/42d6211/Perspective_on_Design_California.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (20 يوليو 2010)

*Dream Homes - Tennessee*
Publisher: Panache Partners | 2009 | ISBN: 1-933415-04-5 | 37 Pages | 13MB | PDF
*
download link*​ http://hotfile.com/dl/56060261/9e12984/Dream_Homes_Tennessee.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (20 يوليو 2010)

*City by Design - An Architectural Perspective of San Francisco*
Publisher: Panache Partners | 2009 | ISBN: 1-933415-49-5 | 50 Pages | 13MB | PDF
*
download link*​ http://hotfile.com/dl/56060429/8e69a1b/City_by_Design_San_Francisco.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (20 يوليو 2010)

dima2010 قال:


> 刺绳Barbed wire سلك شائك
> 拉丝 Wire drawingسلك مسحوب او أسلاك سحب
> 丝网 Wire mesh الشبك أسلاك معدنية
> 钉子 Common nail المسمار مسامير معدنية او
> ...


 

What the hell is this


----------



## m66666677 (20 يوليو 2010)

*Custom - A Home Plan Portfolio No.29 - 2010*
English | 196 Pages | 105.5 MB | PDF​

*Custom Magazine* - the magazine about architecture, also represents ideas of design of the house, design of interiors and garden. You will find a lot of variants of homes planning.

*Download links:*​
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/13769707/Hom...tfolioHPR29.rar

http://turbobit.net/vnjus4z73ycf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (20 يوليو 2010)

*Sustainable Facility, July 2010*
English | PDF | 40 pages | 80.15 MB

Sustainable Facility is the information source for high-performance buildings and optimal energy and resource management in commercial, institutional and industrial facilities.​
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/56315141/f4072eb/sustainable_facility_july_2010.pdf.html
 or
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/13794657/sustainable_facility_july_2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (21 يوليو 2010)

English | PDF | 77 pages | 36.7Mb





Webuser is a top UK's internet magazine featuring news, software and website reviews, funny websites, broadband price guide, technical help and forums. 


http://hotfile.com/dl/56548730/b248abd/webuser-2010-02-11-feb.pdf.html


----------



## m66666677 (21 يوليو 2010)

Concept For Living - August 2010
English | PDF | 132 pages | 27.50 MB






For over ten years Concept For Living magazine has sought out the most exciting interior design projects that the North has to offer, showcased a diverse selection of cutting-edge, design-led products and provided Northern design enthusiasts with a creative commentary on the interiors industry. Jam packed with readers' homes and gardens, product features, interviews, profiles and regional design news, Concept For Living is the must-buy design magazine for the north of the UK.
Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/56553229/a97da48/Concept_For_Living_2010-08.pdf.html
or
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/13958725/Concept_For_Living_2010-08.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (21 يوليو 2010)

Architect, Builder, Contractor & Developer Magazine July 2010
English | True PDF | 68 Pages | 29 MB






Established in 1988 and published monthly, ABC&D was designed primarily as a 'product book' dedicated to offering the latest information on related products, services, news and technology within the building industry. Today, the magazine has taken a more 'feature-led' approach which includes in-depth articles, current hot topics, features, case studies and industry comment as well as showcasing the wide range of new and in-situ product information.
Download
http://hotfile.com/dl/56514254/55a4dcd/ABCD201007.pdf.html
or
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/13939421/ABCD201007.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (21 يوليو 2010)

Guia Deco Magazine No.19
Spanish | 177 Pages | 51MB | True PDF






download link
http://hotfile.com/dl/56495237/596dee2/Deco19.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (21 يوليو 2010)

Visite Deco Magazine No.59
French| 180 Pages | 51MB | True PDF






download link
http://hotfile.com/dl/56490853/950cc7c/visionn_deco_59.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (21 يوليو 2010)

American School & University Magazine July 2010
English | 44 Pages | 7MB | True PDF






download link
http://hotfile.com/dl/56488753/2e7c7e5/ASU201007.pdf.html​


----------



## haiderhassan (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكووورررررررررر


----------



## haiderhassan (21 يوليو 2010)

المواضيع كلها من هوت فايل ومفيش ولا فايل يعمل داون لود


----------



## motorace (21 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جميع الروابط تعمل


----------



## m66666677 (21 يوليو 2010)

haiderhassan قال:


> المواضيع كلها من هوت فايل ومفيش ولا فايل يعمل داون لود


 

كل الروابط تعمل ومجربه 

ممكن العطل عندك فقط او يكون محجوب في البلد التي تسكن فيها


----------



## m66666677 (23 يوليو 2010)

*At Home In Arkansas - August 2010*
English | True PDF | 84 Pages | 31.2 MB​
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/56890484/63879f8/At_Home_In_Arkansas_-_August_2010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/fD79MrX/At Home In Arkansas - August 2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (23 يوليو 2010)

*St. Louis Homes and Lifestyles - August 2010*
English | True PDF | 100 Pages | 33.5 MB​
Published nine times yearly, St. Louis Homes & Lifestyles covers the upscale residential areas of St. Louis, Southern Illinois and Eastern Missouri. The magazine offers readers solutions and inspiration on all aspects of home, life, and style, as well as information on great local products and services and real estate. For advertisers, St. Louis Homes & Lifestyles offers added exposure and the most-qualified leads through expanded distribution and web *******, such as a local shopping guide.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/56890483/143381a/St._Louis_Homes_and_Lifestyles_-_August_2010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/DwdNuCb/St. Louis Homes and Lifestyles - August 2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (23 يوليو 2010)

*Windermere Homes and Lifestyles - Volume 7 2010*
English | True PDF | 80 Pages | 17.3 MB​
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/56890487/95bf535/Windermere_Homes_and_Lifestyles_Volume_7_2010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/MGT3UdU/Windermere Homes and Lifestyles Volume 7 2010.pdf

​


----------



## m66666677 (23 يوليو 2010)

*Elle Decoration No.192 (July - August 2010)*
PDF | 196 pages | French | 65.52 MB​

The July-August 2010 issue of magazine ELLE Decoration - the French version of one of the famous magazines on design and a decor. The edition is a source of inspiration for leading designers and decorators of the world. ELLE Decoration - the full directory on scenery and design, building, modeling and to gardening.

*
Download links:*​
http://hotfile.com/dl/55651535/1a7c630/Elle.Decoration.N192.rar.html 

http://letitbit.net/download/19128.193d978...n.N192.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (23 يوليو 2010)

*Esprit Maison No.9 (February/March/April 2010)*
French | 100 Pages | 77.57 MB | PDF​ 
*
Esprit Maison *the refined, fashionable and practical French magazine will help you to design interior to your taste, with a considerable quantity of the councils covering a wide spectrum of interpretation of decoration.
*
Download links:*​
http://letitbit.net/download/8558.81852556...h_2010.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (24 يوليو 2010)

*Style at Home - September 2010*
PDF | 165 pages | 44.8 Mb | English​
_STYLE AT HOME_ brings an exciting and stylish voice to the world of home decorating. It's the primary choice for Canadians who are interested in living in style.

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/p22vkfz8x
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/57020905/43695f2/style-at-home-2010-09-sep.pdf.html
or
http://rapidshare.com/files/408632361/style-at-home-2010-09-sep.pdf
or
http://sharingmatrix.com/file/14267207/style-at-home-2010-09-sep.pdf
http://www.binverse.com/bnv/DownloadNow.cfm?ap_id=11025
​


----------



## m66666677 (24 يوليو 2010)

*Style at Home #4 (April 2010)*
English | 149 pages | pdf | 41.62 Mb

Style at Home brings an exciting and stylish voice to the world of home decorating. 
It's the primary choice for Canadians who are interested in living in style.

http://hotfile.com/dl/28907514/95ea731/style-at-home-2010-04.rar.html
or
http://uploading.com/files/4239e7m4/style-at-home-2010-04.rar/​


----------



## m66666677 (26 يوليو 2010)

* At Home In Arkansas - August 2010
English | True PDF | 84 Pages | 31.2 MB *​
____________________________________

* Download *
http://hotfile.com/dl/57595475/486075b/At_Home_In_Arkansas_-_August_2010.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (26 يوليو 2010)

*Houston Remodeling Guide, 2010*
English | PDF | 76 pages | 63.9 MB

For 11 years this guide has been designed by the professionals at the Greater Houston Builders Association, Remodelors Council and Fort Bend Publishing to be the sole source for homeowners who are looking for information about remodeling their home.​
*Download
*http://uploading.com/files/6a5a8bme/houston_remodeling_2010.pdf/​


----------



## m66666677 (28 يوليو 2010)

* Classic Properties International Vol. 2 No. 2 2010
English | True PDF | 142 pages | 21.08 MB*​
* Information: *
Classic Properties International is home and interiors from around the world are fascinated by its elegance and luxury, beautiful architecture and picturesque scenery. Look closely, perhaps, where it is your future home.
____________________________________

* Download *
http://www.fileserve.com/file/W4Eym5S/ClasPrInterVolII_Nr_2.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (28 يوليو 2010)

*Canadian House and Home Magazine September 2010* 
English | True PDF | 180 Pages | 135 MB

​House & Home is Canada's #1 magazine about design and decorating. Each issue takes you inside the most beautiful and unique homes across the country. Plus, you'll get inspiration and advice to help you create the house you've always dreamed of, including dramatic makeovers, the latest furniture, fabrics and accessories, expert renovation tips, and tricks for organizing and entertaining with style. 

http://hotfile.com/dl/58048195/36dde8a/househome201009.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (30 يوليو 2010)

*House and Leisure - August 2010 / South Africa*
English | 146 pages | PDF | 35.20 Mb​ *House and Leisure* is the authority on 'Stylish SA at home and play'. As South Africa's premium decor and lifestyle magazine, House and Leisure celebrates the positives of living in this country. Each month it showcases SA's most stylish homes (and the real people who live in them) as well as inspiring decor and have-to-have shopping. It also features delicious and innovative food as well as aspirational gardens and travel. House and Leisure is loved by its readers for being a trusted source of ideas and inspiration, and for celebrating those things that bring them pleasure, at home and play.

Download links

http://depositfiles.com/en/files/hv2ehbjpu
or
http://www.unibytes.com/hhStWwQHgvEB
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/58560309/8a8b7de/H0use0Leis0ure0201O80SAfrica.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (30 يوليو 2010)

*Canadian House and Home - September 2010*
English | True PDF | 180 Pages | 139.2 MB​

*House & Home *is Canada's leading magazine, devoted to design and decorating. Each issue takes you inside the most beautiful and unique homes across the country. Plus, you'll get inspiration and advice to help you create the house you've always dreamed of, including dramatic makeovers, the latest furniture, fabrics and accessories, expert renovation tips, and tricks for organizing and entertaining with style.

*Download link:*​
http://uploading.com/files/79ebc35f/Canadi..._Sept_2010.rar/​


----------



## m66666677 (30 يوليو 2010)

*New York House Magazine August 2010*
English | PDF | 64 Pages | 18 MB​
New York House is a monthly magazine dedicated to green and sustainable living. A hybrid between a B2B and consumer magazine, New York House reaches a diverse audience of power brokers/decision makers in the development, real estate, home furnishings and design services markets. Our regular monthly features address key trends in sustainable design, architecture and home building, as well as products and services for the home. We also reach thousands of consumers from New York City to upstate, who value their homes and the products that make their life comfortable and sustainable.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/58408645/0769c97/nyhouse201008.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/3zJWQ2s/nyhouse201008.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (30 يوليو 2010)

*Discover Magazine - September 2010*
English | 84 pages | OCR PDF | 38.50 MB
Discover is a science magazine that publishes articles about science for a general audience. The monthly magazine was launched in October 1980 by Time Inc. Discover was originally launched into a burgeoning market for science magazines aimed at educated non-professionals, intended to be somewhat easier to read than Scientific American but more detailed and science-oriented than magazines like Popular Science. Discover was left largely alone in its market space by the mid-1980s, but nevertheless decided to appeal to a wider audience, including more articles on psychology and psychiatry.​
*Download
*http://www.fileserve.com/file/nDCPefX​


----------



## m66666677 (30 يوليو 2010)

*WOOD Magazine - October 2010 (US)*
English | 96 pages | OCR PDF | 43.90 Mb​ *Wood Magazine*: Carpenters, builders and woodworking hobbyists have made Wood the No.1 magazine in the field. It features do-it-yourself projects, buying guides to tools and materials and the latest carpentry techniques from the experts, all clearly diagrammed.

Download

http://sharingmatrix.com/file/15247177/W00d0MagO201O10.rar
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/ru6s7ih3n
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/58363091/6bef731/W00d0MagO201O10.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (2 أغسطس 2010)

*Audubon Magazine - May/June 2010*
English | PDF | 104 pages | 43.1 MB

Audubon Magazine - Connecting People with Nature.
Audubon is the official magazine of the National Audubon Society. Audubon magazine covers news of the natural world. We help our readers appreciate, understand, and protect the environment with a particular focus on birds, other wildlife and their habitats.

*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/59105018/3f24bad/Audubon_Magazine_05_06_2010.pdf.html
or
http://www.keepfile.com/7ty3cp552vb5/Audubon_Magazine_05_06_2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (3 أغسطس 2010)

*Eco-Structure Magazine, July/August 2010*
English | PDF | 60 pages | 254 MB​
Eco-structure is geared toward architects, builders, interior designers and others interested in green building. By focusing on particular green residential and commercial projects, as well as gaining “perspectives” from industry leaders, the publication strives to improve the built the... Eco-structure editorial covers green building from all angles, providing information about diverse green-building techniques and rating systems to help architects and designers choose the proper approach to their specific projects. In addition, Eco-structure focuses on the entire building and how intricately a building's systems work together to achieve sustainability. Eco-structure consistently provides reliable, in-depth coverage of the market, new trends and market statistics, as well new products information.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/59549943/058858b/ecostructure_07-08-2010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.keepfile.com/8a47y7pm5zay/ecostructure_07-08-2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (5 أغسطس 2010)

*25 Beautiful Homes - September 2010*
English | 172 pages | PDF | 41.40 Mb​
25 Beautiful Homes is designed for readers with traditional tastes and a sense of personal style. Aspire to your dream house and enjoy looking at other people's homes, designs and styles for inspiration.
*Download 
Hotfile.com*
http://hotfile.com/dl/59967216/6d43e28/250B0autiful0H0mes020109.rar.html
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/gw5r8zwul​


----------



## m66666677 (5 أغسطس 2010)

*Homes & Gardens - September 2010*
English | 188 pages | PDF | 44.50 Mb​ *Homes & Gardens* magazine will ensure that every month you will see inspiring houses in Britain and abroad, breathtaking gardens, delicious recipes and a carefully edited selection of the most stylish fabrics, furniture and accessories. Subscribe today to find the answer to the secret of living life beautifully delivered every month to your door.





http://depositfiles.com/en/files/91d1ql0xi
or
http://www.unibytes.com/utpqqkapIf4B
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/59972259/0464830/H0mes0Gard0ns020109new.rar.html
or
http://www.filesonic.com/ru/file/16261135/H0mes0Gard0ns020109.rar​


----------



## m66666677 (5 أغسطس 2010)

*Country Homes & Interiors - September 2010*
English | 156 pages | PDF | 42.20 Mb​ *Country Homes & Interiors*. Design your own timeless place in the country with the leading authority on country decorating style. From rural retreat to urban town house, from antique showroom to high street store, every month.




http://depositfiles.com/en/files/gjhr6dr93
or
http://www.unibytes.com/jkUt.eCKum-B
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/59962591/47ae7bd/C0untry0H0mes0Interi0rs020109.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (5 أغسطس 2010)

*Living etc - September 2010*
English | 156 pages | PDF | 31.90 Mb​ *Living etc* - Britains best-selling modern homes magazine, is the premium glossy magazine for the design-conscious homeowner. Smart and stylish, its the only homes title successfully to bridge the gap between fashion and interiors. Livingetc is the trusted, credible voice of relaxed modern living.

http://www.filesonic.com/ru/file/16258527/Livi0ng0etc020109.rar
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/dcqf6u8c1
or
http://www.unibytes.com/qWuUace-vsMB
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/59961815/7c623ba/Livi0ng0etc020109.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (5 أغسطس 2010)

*Ideal Home - September 2010*
English | 172 pages | PDF | 44.80 Mb​
Ideal Home magazine will deliver to your door all you need to create your own beautiful home. Each month Ideal Home’s experts will show you the latest looks for every room, with clever design, wonderful colours and fabulous furniture. Subscribe today for all of this plus style hints for luxurious bathrooms and stunning kitchens, as well as all the decorating know-how to help you transform your own home without spending a fortune.
*Download
Hotfile.com*
http://hotfile.com/dl/59951968/8b09f8e/Id0al0H0me020109.rar.html
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/hq5cob1fj
​


----------



## civilman86 (6 أغسطس 2010)

اللهم انا نسألك العفو والعافية في الدنيا والاخرة ويارب انك تشفي ام زميلنا وكل مرضى المسلمين امين يارب العالمين 


نشكر جهودك الطيبة تجاة المنتدى وباذن الله يكون بميزان حسناتك


----------



## m66666677 (7 أغسطس 2010)

*New Zealand House & Garden - August 2010* 
PDF | 181 pages | 57.3 Mb | English​New Zealand's favourite home and lifestyle magazine, NZ House & Garden celebrates the homes, lifestyles and creativity of New Zealanders. Always a delight, NZ House & Garden explores an extraordinary variety of inspiring, beautiful and intriguing homes and gardens. 


http://hotfile.com/dl/60471598/c91897b/nz-h-a-g-2010-august.pdf.html
or
 http://uploading.com/files/41e3md4e/nz-h-a-g-2010-august.pdf/
​


----------



## m66666677 (9 أغسطس 2010)

*Scientific American - August 2010*
English | 96 pages | True PDF | 10.50 Mb​ *Scientific American* (informally abbreviated to SciAm) is a popular science magazine published since August 28, 1845, which according to the magazine makes it the oldest continuously published magazine in the United States. It brings articles about new and innovative research to the amateur and lay audience.




Download
http://www.filesonic.com/en/file/16119481/Sci0ntific0Am0rican020108.rar
or
http://depositfiles.com/en/files/x1apkr4w5
or
http://hotfile.com/dl/59681203/e4c5297/Sci0ntific0Am0rican020108.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (10 أغسطس 2010)

*New Scientist - 7 August 2010*
English | 60 pages | PDF | 13.8 MB​

*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/60922157/aa4cfed/New_Scientist_-_7_August_2010.rar.html
or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/QKmREGM
​


----------



## m66666677 (11 أغسطس 2010)

*Veranda - September 2010*
English | PDF | 148 pages | 42.1 MB​
Veranda is the premier magazine for the trendsetters who KNOW design. Visit the world's most fascinating interiors and view the work of leading designers in stunningly beautiful pages filled with the latest and best home furnishings, table settings, garden ideas and cuisine.
*




* http://hotfile.com/dl/61236540/f21b4bd/Veranda_09_2010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.keepfile.com/hg9aqns2ihai/Veranda_09_2010.pdf​


----------



## civil devel (11 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووور يسلمووووووووووو


----------



## m66666677 (13 أغسطس 2010)

*Charleston Home + Design Magazine Fall 2010*
English | True PDF | 188 Pages | 102MB​
A valuable shopping resource for those building or remodeling, Charleston Home + Design Magazine covers the hottest home trends and products on today's market. Exploring everything from hip restaurant openings to big budget custom home projects, the magazine strives to give our readers fun, informative tips on what to do, see, read, and support in the Lowcountry—all the while offering inspiration and ideas for your own home!
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/61752137/16b500e/CHD_Fall2010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ghKzZgE/CHD_Fall2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (13 أغسطس 2010)

*Robb Report Exceptional Properties Sep/Oct 2010*
English | True PDF | 82 Pages | 52 MB​
Robb Report Exceptional Properties offers direct access into the homes of the world’s most discriminating home owners. These sought after consumers, many of whom own multiple homes, are responsible for buying and selling decisions that involve a significant portion of the world’s best properties. No other marketing resource offers a direct line of communication to such an influential group. Robb Report Exceptional Properties is an authoritative and captivating resource for this highly active, wealthy audience. The magazine offers valuable insight to these readers by focusing on trends in key geographic locations, pricing, amenities, style, ownership options, and lifestyles.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/61752139/ac5a8b0/ExceptionalProperties20100910.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/796fDwu/ExceptionalProperties20100910.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (13 أغسطس 2010)

*Award Magazine August 2010*
English | True PDF | 80 Pages | 55 MB​
Award Magazine, the Magazine of Sustainable Architecture, Construction & Interior Design. For more than 20 years, Award magazine has been the definitive source of news and information on the issues, trends, projects, innovations and intriguing people driving Canada’s dynamic building and design industries. The readership consists of architects, consulting engineers, specification writers, interior designers, landscape architects, general contractors and developers.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/61752132/a4de72f/award_aug10.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/AhdbJWr/award_aug10.pdf​


----------



## م.شهرزادد (13 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## m66666677 (13 أغسطس 2010)

*Le Journal de la Maison No.432 (September 2010) *
PDF | 132 pages | 42.16 Mb | French​

*Le Journal de la Maison *- covers such areas, as design, architecture, a decor and garden designing.

*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/61799003/f86cb93/Le.Journal.de.la.Maison.N432.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (15 أغسطس 2010)

*Housetrends Magazine Greater Columbus Edition September 2010*
English | True PDF | 68 Pages | 52 MB​
Housetrends Magazine features articles on home building and remodeling, kitchens, baths, gardens and a database of professionals who provide home services. Housetrends is an idea that grew from a single magazine published in Dayton, Ohio into an ever expanding group of magazines in five markets. Launched in 2001, Dayton was quickly followed by Cincinnati, Ohio, Tampa Bay, Florida, Columbus, Ohio, and Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. Each city was chosen for its own unique sense of style and regional personality. Every Housetrends issue displays the vibrancy and creativity of the market’s community of residents and home & garden professionals.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/62229968/4ebfb2b/GChousetrends201009.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/D6rwDKx/GChousetrends201009.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (15 أغسطس 2010)

*EcoHome Magazine Summer 2010*
English | True PDF | 60 Pages | 51 MB​
EcoHome helps residential builders, remodelers, designers, and product specifiers compete in the green building market by delivering clear, accurate, and actionable ******* on green building products and product trends, technical innovations, and building science. EcoHome is the professional's source for the products and practices that contribute to high-quality, practical, and long-lasting sustainable building projects. 
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/62229971/2cb0f70/ecohome2010summer.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ejnaKp7/ecohome2010summer.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (16 أغسطس 2010)

*The Family Handyman - July/August 2010*
English | 92 pages | PDF | 37.10 Mb​ *Family Handyman* Magazine: Why pay for pricey repairs when you can save money and time doing it all yourself? Edited for the DIY type, Family Handyman is your guide to home, automobile and appliance repair. Featuring step-by-step instructions and clear photos, this magazine is as vital of a tool as the ones at your workbench.
​

*hotfile.**com*
*unibytes.**com*
*depositfiles.com*​


----------



## m66666677 (17 أغسطس 2010)

*Photoshop Magazine - August 2010 / Italy*
Italian | 84 pages | PDF | 21.20 Mb


​*hotfile.com*
*unibytes.com*​ *depositfiles.com*​


----------



## m66666677 (20 أغسطس 2010)

London Homes and Property | August 2010 | 21.22MB | HF-ES-DF​ 
​ ​ ​ ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++​ + *Hotfile | Easy-Share | Depositfiles* +​


----------



## m66666677 (20 أغسطس 2010)

*New Zealand House & Garden - September 2010*
English | PDF | 180 pages | 54.8 MB
New Zealand House & Garden - New Zealand's favourite home and lifestyle magazine, NZ House & Garden celebrates the homes, lifestyles and creativity of New Zealanders. Always a delight, NZ House & Garden explores an extraordinary variety of inspiring, beautiful and intriguing homes and gardens.

*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/63270847/bca9679/New_Zealand_House_Garden_09_2010.pdf.html
or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/jZ377Vj/New_Zealand_House_Garden_09_2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (20 أغسطس 2010)

*Las Vegas Weekly - 19 August 2010*
PDF | 73 pages | 28.6 Mb | English​
*Las Vegas Weekly* is a weekly newspaper with an emphasis on arts, entertainment and popular culture. The Weekly is the city's source for an utterly unique, combustible mix of embedded nightlife coverage, thoughtful arts and cultural criticism, sassy lifestyle features, provocative essays and edgy journalism. From the bottle-serviced tables of the latest ultra lounge to the front rows of the hottest concerts; wherever the movers are shaking, the Weekly is there, helping readers make sense of this crazy town.

*Download links:*

depositfiles.com
hotfile.com
rapidshare.com​


----------



## m66666677 (20 أغسطس 2010)

*Beautiful Homes of Texas - An Exclusive Collection of The Finest Designers in Texas*
Publisher: Bravo Interiors Design, LLC | 2009 | ISBN: N/A | 30 Pages | 5MB | True PDF​ 
http://hotfile.com/dl/51530610/2434...ion_of_The_Finest_Designers_in_Texas.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*Ideal Home - October 2010*



 *Ideal Home - October 2010*
English | 220 pages | PDF | 53.50 Mb
​ *Ideal Home* magazine will deliver to your door all you need to create your own beautiful home. Each month Ideal Homes experts will show you the latest looks for every room, with clever design, wonderful colours and fabulous furniture. Subscribe today for all of this plus style hints for luxurious bathrooms and stunning kitchens, as well as all the decorating know-how to help you transform your own home without spending a fortune.​ *Click on the link/s to start free download...*
*hotfile.com*​ *unibytes.com*​ *depositfiles.com*​


----------



## ASHRAF WAJDY (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليك يا اخي الكريم
يعطيك ألف عافية على المجلات الحلوة لكني أتسائل لم كل المجلات عن العمارة تقريبا و لا يوجد شيء منها للمدني 
أرجو يا اخي الكريم ان تضع لنا ان كان بإمكانك بعض المجلات التي تخص الهندسة المدنية و ياريت لو تضع مجلات خاصة بالهندسة الجيوتكنيكية لأنها تعد نادرة و يصعب الحصول عليها جدا و لك مني كل الشكر و الامتنان مع دعاء خالص من القلب لله سبحانه و تعالى ان يشفي لك والدتك و ينعم عليها بالصحة و الستر و يمن عليها بالعافية و يخلصها من ثوب المرض ليلبسها ثوب العافية و الله على كل شيء قدير


----------



## m66666677 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*Homescape Magazine - Winter 2010*
English | PDF | 60 pages | 11.82Mb

*Download Links*

http://hotfile.com/dl/71578929/1ee97a9/homescape2010winter.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*American Handgunner #166 (November-December 2003)*
PDF | 132 pages | 30 Mb​
*DOWNLOAD LINKS
uploading.com **fileserve.com*​


----------



## m66666677 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*ELLE Decoration Russia - October 2010*
Russian | 260 pages | PDF | 48.90 Mb





*Click on the link/s to start free download...*
*hotfile.com*​ *depositfiles.com*​


----------



## m66666677 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*Housetrends Magazine Greater Cincinnati Edition October 2010*
English | True PDF | 100 Pages | 59 MB​
Housetrends Magazine features articles on home building and remodeling, kitchens, baths, gardens and a database of professionals who provide home services. Housetrends is an idea that grew from a single magazine published in Dayton, Ohio into an ever expanding group of magazines in five markets. Launched in 2001, Dayton was quickly followed by Cincinnati, Ohio, Tampa Bay, Florida, Columbus, Ohio, and Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. Each city was chosen for its own unique sense of style and regional personality. Every Housetrends issue displays the vibrancy and creativity of the market’s community of residents and home & garden professionals.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/71985537/95df610/GChousetrends201010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/49nFhwV/GChousetrends201010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*Housetrends Magazine Greater Columbus Edition October 2010*
English | True PDF | 84 Pages | 55 MB​
Housetrends Magazine features articles on home building and remodeling, kitchens, baths, gardens and a database of professionals who provide home services. Housetrends is an idea that grew from a single magazine published in Dayton, Ohio into an ever expanding group of magazines in five markets. Launched in 2001, Dayton was quickly followed by Cincinnati, Ohio, Tampa Bay, Florida, Columbus, Ohio, and Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. Each city was chosen for its own unique sense of style and regional personality. Every Housetrends issue displays the vibrancy and creativity of the market’s community of residents and home & garden professionals.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/71985536/4d9d3e6/GCLhousetrends201010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/NfMNFbC/GCLhousetrends201010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*Christie's Great Estates Issue Three 2010*
English | True PDF | 197 Pages | 124 MB​
Christie’s Great Estates is a quarterly full-colour publication showing international luxury real estate being offered for sale by the network. This quarterly magazine is a high-profile, full-color publication circulated to tens of thousands of rich people, and also available for sale.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/71986381/1f09f92/CGEissue032010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/czsj6jY/CGEissue032010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*Science - 24 September 2010*​ True PDF | 152 Pages | English | 21 Mb​ 

*Download (21 Mb):*​ 
http://hotfile.com/dl/71604061/dc389cc/Science_2010-09-24.pdf.html​ 
http://www.filesonic.com/file/21568347/Science_2010-09-24.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*Log Home Living Annual Buyer's Guide 2010*
PDF | 227 pages | 38 Mb​
*DOWNLOAD LINKS
uploading.com **fileserve.com*​


----------



## m66666677 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*Log Home Living Annual Buyer's Guide 2010*
English | PDF | 227 pages | 38 Mb​
*Download Hotfile.com*
http://hotfile.com/dl/72095604/573d664/Log_home_annual_2010.pdf.html
*Download Depositifiles.com*
Depositfiles​


----------



## m66666677 (28 سبتمبر 2010)

*New England Home Connecticut - Fall 2010*
English | True PDF | 142 Pages | 44 MB​
New England Home magazine is the preeminent authority on fine interior design, furnishings, architecture and luxury homes in New England. As the essential companion for those who have the passion and resources to make their dream home a reality, New England Home is focused exclusively on the luxury homeowner.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/72140939/595b109/NE_Home_Fall10.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/SaZ4wfH/NE_Home_Fall10.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*Contemporary Stone & Tile Design Magazine, Fall 2010*
English | True PDF | 52 pages | 133 MB​
Contemporary Stone & Tile Design promotes the benefits of natural stone and ceramic tile to a readership of architects, interior designers, specifiers and consumers. Its pages feature a wealth of architectural photography depicting stone in a variety of applications -- from residential kitchens and bathrooms to major commercial projects. Practical tips and commentary on stone and tile design are included, featuring interviews with architects and designers from the world's leading firms.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/72596028/50dcb8d/contemporary_stone__tile_design_fall_2010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/rFnWYxH/contemporary​


----------



## m66666677 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*Style Magazine International - September 2010*
English | PDF | 245 pages | 72Mb

The International edition of Style magazine, the monthly of Corriere della Sera dedicated to contemporary man and his passion. It speaks to high end, sophisticated readers anticipating and analyzing their needs and desires. With articles by the celebrated writers of Corriere della Sera Style is a not to be missed point of reference for new fashion and social trends.
*Download Links*

http://hotfile.com/dl/72581560/e2f67ae/style-magazine-int-2010-september.pdf.html​


----------



## m66666677 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*Timber Home Living - Special Small Homes Issue (April 2010)*
PDF | 90 pages | 14 Mb​
*DOWNLOAD LINKS

uploading.com 

**fileserve.com*​


----------



## m66666677 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*Spaces Magazine October/November 2010*
English | True PDF | 88 Pages | 20 MB

Spaces Magazine features the best in home design, gardening, entertaining and green-living style in the Twin Cities.

*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/72467501/d5da2d5/Spaces_Mag_oct_nov.pdf.html
or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/NWU8VBp/Spaces​


----------



## HHM (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## rorors (10 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ع الجهد المبذول


----------



## بنت قاريونس (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مجلات رائعه نادره بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير .... اطلب منك اخي الكريم لو سمحت ان تحمل الروابط علي الفورشيرد لسهوله التحميل وشكرا


----------



## m66666677 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بنت قاريونس قال:


> مجلات رائعه نادره بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير .... اطلب منك اخي الكريم لو سمحت ان تحمل الروابط علي الفورشيرد لسهوله التحميل وشكرا



I will try

Thank you my sister


----------



## m66666677 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*CS Interiors Magazine Fall 2010*
Size:142 MB
English | True PDF | 148 Pages ​
Design-minded readers look to CS Interiors Magazine as the sourcebooks for aesthetic inspiration. CS Interiors covers the hottest trends, products and people in the world of architecture and interior design.

*Downloadlink*

http://hotfile.com/dl/76136614/56e8363/CsInteriors_Fall_2010.pdf.html


*Mirror1:*

http://www.fileserve.com/file/kEenH5m/CsInteriors Fall 2010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*Kansas City Homes and Gardens (October 2010)*
Size:34.59 MB
True PDF | English | 124 Pages ​
*Downloadlink*

http://hotfile.com/dl/76136635/98c423d/KCHG_kitchoct.rar.html


*Mirror1:*

http://www.fileserve.com/file/e7urh8B/KCHG_kitchoct.rar​


----------



## m66666677 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*Unique Homes - Global 2010*
English | True PDF | 316 Pages | 102 MB​
Unique Homes has been the premier magazine for luxury real estate, unlocking doors to the most spectacular properties for sale in the world – European castles, oceanfront contemporaries, world-class resort properties, luxurious hideaways, high-end communities and much more.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/76068875/09cd3a7/UnicHome_Glob.rar.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/CDwkc7E/UnicHome Glob.rar​


----------



## m66666677 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*Canadian House & Home - November 2010*
English | True PDF | 236 pages | 92 MB​
House & Home is Canada #1 magazine about design and decorating. Each issue takes you inside the most beautiful and unique homes across the country. Plus, youll get inspiration and advice to help you create the house you've always dreamed of, including dramatic makeovers, the latest furniture, fabrics and accessories, expert renovation tips, and tricks for organizing and entertaining with style.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/76068876/4efa571/Canadian_House__Home_2010-11.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/HK4U3UE/Canadian House & Home 2010-11.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*Architect Magazine October 2010*
English | True PDF | 148 Pages | 58 MB​
ARCHITECT provides a complete suite of information services for the 21st century architect. With breaking news, savvy business tips, and state-of-the-art design inspiration, ARCHITECT is the place to go for professional success. ARCHITECT offers architecture news, market intelligence, business and technology solutions, continuing education, building products, and other resources for practicing architects.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/76069316/51946cc/Architect201010.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/hDa6HRg/Architect201010.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*Better Homes and Gardens - November 2010* 
English | PDF | 265 pages | 74 MB​Better Homes and Gardens is America's style leader for fresh, up-to-the-minute casual. It's where decorating is made easy. More fun. Less expensive. It's where you begin to see things with new eyes... Practical new ways to make your home lighter, brighter, with a more refreshing look. 


http://hotfile.com/dl/76990609/70dbcdc/bhg-2010.11.pdf.html 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/KDaPFzz​


----------



## m66666677 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*Metro Home & Entertaining - October/November 2010* 
English | PDF | 149 pages | 52 MB​Visually stunning magazine captures the most beautiful homes in the archipelago in the widest array. From gorgeous tropical villas to artist's highly personalized apartments, from colonial era mansions to glamorous penthouses, the magazine offers a trove of inspiration. 


http://hotfile.com/dl/76990811/90ecbe6/mhe-2010-10-11.pdf.html 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/CE3nqHE​


----------



## m66666677 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*Cer International Magazine Issue 26*
English | True PDF | 100 Pages | 7 MB​
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/76932777/f3b2c6b/CERMAGINTL26.pdf.html
 or
http://www.fileserve.com/file/uj8Zqa2/CERMAGINTL26.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*Canadian Architect - October 2010*
English | True PDF | 45 pages | 14.1Mb


*Download Links*

http://hotfile.com/dl/76852649/831bdfe/CanadArhOct.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*New Zealand House & Garden - November 2010* 
English | PDF | 197 pages | 65 MB​New Zealand's favourite home and lifestyle magazine, NZ House & Garden celebrates the homes, lifestyles and creativity of New Zealanders. Always a delight, NZ House & Garden explores an extraordinary variety of inspiring, beautiful and intriguing homes and gardens. 


http://hotfile.com/dl/76712574/3ba2d00/nz-h-a-g-2010-november.pdf.html 
http://www.fileserve.com/file/EHp6FxQ​


----------



## خلوف العراقي (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## m66666677 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*Dwell (December - 2010/January - 2011) *
True PDF | English | 140 pages | 34.35 Mb​

*Dwell *is the unique modern architecture and design magazine for people who believe that good design is an integral part of real life.

*Download*​
http://hotfile.com/dl/80958299/59e9ca7/Dwell-2011-01.rar.html 
 
http://letitbit.net/download/38904.36b0a8c...011-01.rar.html​


----------



## m66666677 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*Kitchen & Baths – Vol.20 No.02 – 2010*
PDF | 100 pages | English | 54 MB

* Kitchen & Baths * - Home Dйcor Ideas From Woman's Day's Sister Publications.
Showcasing only the newest, boldest and best in kitchen and bath design, Kitchens & Baths delivers what savvy consumers want: expert advice in a reader-friendly magazine environment. Cutting-edge product information and buying guidelines are included in each issue.​ 
*DOWNLOAD:*
http://hotfile.com/dl/80857504/4689d9f/Kitchen_Baths__Vol_20_No_02_2010.pdf.html
or
 http://www.fileserve.com/file/uuQQG5h/Kitchen_Baths_ Vol_20_No_02_2010.pdf​​


----------



## yasser64 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

عاشت ايديكم ورحم الله والديك على هذا العمل


----------



## mdsayed (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## IRFAN TALIB (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الرجاء التفضل ببيان اين اجد مقالات او بحوث او كتب حول مادة الفوم العازلة المستخدمه في البناء لحاجتي الماسه لها ,مع جزيل الشكر لابداء المساعدة


----------



## m66666677 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*At Home In Arkansas - December 2010*
English | PDF | 84 Pages | 32.75 MB


*Download Links*

*Hotfile*
http://hotfile.com/dl/87733416/644b8ab/612e_At.Home.In.Arkansas.December.2010.rar.html
​


----------



## m66666677 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*Kansas City Homes & Gardens - December 2010*
English | True PDF | 112 Pages | 88 MB​
Kansas City Homes & Gardens Magazine covers architecture, home decorating, gardening and luxury real estate for upscale Kansas families and home owners.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/87874727/567c6ea/KansasDec.pdf.html
 or
http://www.filesonic.com/file/39880993/KansasDec.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*National Geographic Interactive - January 2011*
English | True PDF | 158 pages | 37 MB​
National Geographic Interactive - magazine is the flagship publication of the National Geographic Society. The magazine is well-known for its far-reaching coverage of people and places of the world, the environment and technology. The magazine is also famous for its detailed maps and stunning award-winning photography and is often kept by readers for years as a collectible. National Geographic magazine is a great source for quests and adventures beyond the usual realm of knowledge. First published in 1888.
*Download*
http://hotfile.com/dl/87878917/83adc02/national_geographic_interactive_-_january_2011.pdf.html
 or
http://www.filesonic.com/file/39887567/national_geographic_interactive_-_january_2011.pdf​


----------



## m66666677 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*Luxury Properties - October/November 2010* 
English | True PDF | 92 Pages | 11,6 Mb​- 


*Download:* 

*http://hotfile.com/dl/87854197/000a1c4/Luxury_Properties_10-11-2010.rar.html*​


----------



## العقاب الابيض (12 ديسمبر 2010)

باااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك الله فيك يا اخى على هذا المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## m66666677 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

​ 
*House and Leisure - January 2011 (South Africa)*​ PDF | 180 Pages | English | 61.3 Mb​ 

*Download (61.3 Mb):*​ 
http://hotfile.com/dl/88910191/27e69e6/House_and_Leisure_2011-01.pdf.html​ 
http://www.filesonic.com/file/41686559/House_and_Leisure_2011-01.pdf​


----------



## Dima20101 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*wire mesh السلاك شبك الحديد*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا ديمة من الصين
عندنا أسلاك شبك الحديد أسلاك معدنية
مثل الاسلاك لشائكة ، شلك مجلغن ، أسلاك شبك معدنية ، سياج معدنية ، صناعة الأسلاك ، أسلاك مفلغنة بالبلاستيك ، تلدين أسلاك ، الشبكة السداسية الاضلاع ، الأسلاك الشائكة الشغرة ، المبارزينك
wire mesh
ديمة


Thank you
Best regards
Dima 

Shijiazhuang Tongyang Industry and Trade Co.,Ltd.
Tel: 86-311-87775569 
Fax: 86-311-87772869
Mobile:008615175196623​YAHOO
[email protected]
[email protected]
MSN:
[email protected]
[email protected] 
E-mail:
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
skype: cailiping2010​


----------



## m66666677 (25 فبراير 2011)

*Modern Steel Construction, October 2010 Summary:*







True PDF | 70 pages | English | 57.9 MB

*Modern Steel Construction* is the official publication of the American Institute of Steel Construction, Inc. MSC brings its readership in-depth information on the newest and most advanced uses of structural steel in buildings and bridges by focusing on innovative and cost-effective steel designs and the products that help bring them to life. MSC is directed exclusively to professionals in the construction industry who make and influence purchasing decisions—whether they are engineers, architects, building owners, contractors, fabricators, retailers or erectors. MSC is the only magazine in the United States devoted exclusively to the design and construction of steel-framed structures. 

modern steel construction, steel structures earthquake,

http://www.mediafire.com/?k5azzn9p8pqzzag
​


----------



## m66666677 (25 فبراير 2011)

*Modern Steel Construction February 2011 Summary:*






True PDF | 70 pages | English | 50.21 MB

*Modern Steel Construction* brings its readership in-depth information on the newest and most advanced uses of structural steel in buildings and bridges by focusing on innovative and cost-effective steel designs and the products that help bring them to life. MSC is the only magazine in the United States devoted exclusively to the design and construction of steel-framed structures. view my blog for more wonderful magazines

steel structures earthquake, gaylord steel structures,

http://www.mediafire.com/?ysacaq8pyrlqyq4
​


----------



## eng.atheer (24 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## civilman86 (24 مارس 2011)

الله يشفي امك ويشفى كل مرضى المسلمين آمين يارب العالمين


----------



## jsce (28 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
اسأل الله الغفور الرزاق الفردوس الاعلى لي ولكم


----------



## m66666677 (28 مارس 2011)

jsce قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> اسأل الله الغفور الرزاق الفردوس الاعلى لي ولكم


Thank you


----------



## احمدالزيادي (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله خير الجزاء*


----------



## khaledanis (6 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو الزوز88 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (11 أكتوبر 2011)

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## Eng_ABDELBASET (20 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم إيدك


----------



## المهندسة هبه (20 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.muntadher (7 فبراير 2012)

مشكووور


----------

